# Lesson for Rhinestone Transfer #2



## sjidohair

Ok, I think I have Lesson #2 done, and we are doing Colored Rhinestones, and Colored Rhinestuds.
but before we get started, I just want to let you know,, I did a lil shopping around, and all rhinestones and studs are not equal, so if you get a bad batch of un shiny stones, keep shopping untill you get what you love.
Chris and I have put this together for you guys.
we will be working with Gold 3mm Stones, and Red Rhinestuds 3mm
We are keeping it simple untill everyone catches on that wants to.

1. Find the pattern below.
2.Copy the pattern off so you can use it.
3. lay all your goodies out, tonight I worked with the Exacto knife, and chris was right it is awesome.


----------



## sjidohair

The pattern shows what colors we are going to do, the heart will be red 3mm rhinestuds, i think they are way more shiner than the red stones.

the wings will be 3mm rhinestones..

ok here we go,, 
remember put your pattern under your clear sticky tape, 
tape should be face up,
I apply a piece of tape at the top of the clear tape to the pattern, to hold the tape in place, and it is a center non sticky point for me to put my hand on
start applying the where ever you are comfortable, i started with the red studs,, and the heart, i could not wait to get my hands on the red studs,,, lol


----------



## sjidohair

after i got the studs on the heart, all 3mm, you could do 3mm on the outside and 2mm on the inside, or even different colors,
then i went to the wings, and put the gold stones in the wings,, 
this took maybe 10 minutes,, to do this simple rhinestone/stud transfer.
I have the press warming up now, and will take a after pic, for you .
I have fallen in love with these studs, they are faceted, and very shiney.
If anyone has any questions, let me or chris know,, and we will answer what ever we can,,


----------



## Girlzndollz

How are you getting that stud to stick to the exacto knife?


----------



## sjidohair

Kelly right click on your mouse and save the clean pattern,, in your pics or documents,, and then you will have it when ready,, 
I don't want to say where the bad ones came from, but the suggestions in lesson one had the happy ones,,, lol


----------



## sjidohair

Kelly, It is magic to make that stud to stick to the exacto knife,, naww, it just does,, hows that for a answer,,,,,
it just sticks,,,
lol

You can get the studs from alot of places but I order mine from www.Hypnotikwear.com


----------



## plan b

Great pic's Sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair

Thanks Roger,, If I can help at all let me know,


----------



## sunnydayz

I myself ordered the clear, gold and siam rhinestones from that sight sandy jo and the clear transfer paper, so when I get them I will be ready to go  I am excited, I think I want to make a kitty


----------



## Girlzndollz

Sunnyyy!  What is siam? That sounds intereting!


----------



## sunnydayz

Its a really pretty Red


----------



## sjidohair

ok here are the fininished pics,, of the heart with wings, and here is a couple shamrocks,, too, i did,
guys heres a tip,, 
Dont toss your sticky tape when done Reuse, it,, I have reused mine 12 times over,, and it still has sticky left...


----------



## sjidohair

Bobbie Lee
Here you go


----------



## sjidohair

oops,, lets try again


----------



## sunnydayz

Haha I didnt respond because I was like here what? haha. Ok thanks so much sandy jo  I will get right on it when I get them.


----------



## sunnydayz

I have another question for you sandy jo, where do you get your artwork templates for rhinestones? Great job by the way with the heart and wings.


----------



## plan b

I thought siam was a cat


----------



## sjidohair

I buy them or make them, depending,, alot of the time i dont use the dots, just follow lines,, but thought i had better stick to dots, on here for a while, I buy them everywhere,, check ebay, or all the rhinestones sellers usually have patterns, if you dont see it,, ask them, that is where i started.


----------



## GlitterbombZ

Another great lesson, Sandy Jo! Thank you. 

Hopefully, I am not getting too far ahead for some of the others, but I purchased a light box and it really helps back light the designs when I am applying the stones. Especially when you are using designs with solid lines and no dots. 

~Roxy


----------



## mrdavid

Hi Sandy Jo how is this for the first one done by my wife she makes her own pattarns even when I have 233 of them and she still will make here own lol. well this one sold for $14.00 just the transfer did not put on shirt was showing it to friends when one of them said they would like it so it is gone my wife is only doing one of A kind .


----------



## sjidohair

David and Mrs David,, She did a Beautiful Job,,
that is awesome Well David, guess you are gonna have to let her on here, to do some networking with us,,, too
Please make sure and tell her how awesome she did,
Keep em rolling and i wanna see, more,, 
and if anyone wants to share there pattern when posting,, made sure and say it ok or not ok, like davids wife,, if that is her orig,,, no copying her pattern,,
But any I post ,, go for it,,

A light box, would be awesome,, You cant get ahead of us,, you just go as fast as your brain will carry you,, these lessons are just basics to get you started,, and then go go go,, and come back and share everthing with all of us,,


----------



## Girlzndollz

Wow, that is really beautiful, David, please tell you wife, ok? How lucky are you with a talented wife like that?! (lol, my husband should be so lucky! )


----------



## Girlzndollz

Okay Rhinestoners,

What color shirt would you say makes the clear stones shine the most?

Is black, gray or white the best background for the color stones, or are they all equally as good as background colors for the stones/studs?

Is anyone using pink shirts? Thanks alot guys.


----------



## sjidohair

My personal thought on this, is, whatever color,, you want,, they all show up awesome if you have the right stones and studs, sometimes i love black tee with clear stones,and some times i love, white tank with clear or colored stones,,
so far you have seen these and the grays from last night,, yes, i do them on pink as well the clear and colored show up awesome i just finished a queen with crown on the q, on pink with pink stones and aura boralis small stones mixed n.I delivered it today ,, i should have taked a pic,, shoot,,, !!!!
i will try to get a pink on for you soon,


----------



## mrdavid

I keep saying she has all the talent now she is after all my files skulls,motorcycle, unicorns and so on there the files that I use for cutting vinyl.

She is going to do Harley Davidson's next with mix colors and she is telling me to share my web site with here LOL.


----------



## dan-ann

Any words of wisdom on doing a filled design? I want to do a dogs head and have the outline but can't seem to get it filled and have it look good


----------



## Girlzndollz

I found this website. It's called spraypaintstencils.com, even tho it says spraypaint in the name, they are stencils all the same. Tons and tons of them. 

The terms of use are okay for personal and commercial use, they even name specifically name t-shirt business use as okay. They have alot of stencils. Maybe not all will lend themselves to rhinestones, but alot do. I loved the dolphins. 

Free Stencils A-Z


----------



## sunnydayz

Hey they have some cool stuff on there Kelly  Thanks


----------



## Threads of Steel

I have had a blast watching all of the posts here. I have been buying stones and spots every weekend now. Here are a few things I have done, the other pictures are at home. They are really simple designs that I just print out mirrored. The Superman is the flat silver 'spots' on a black apron. 

I have so many more things I want to do. Thanks for creating such a great post and for everyone sharing all of their helpful tidbits. That stencil website is going to be DANGEROUS!


----------



## sjidohair

YMP,
Those are awesome, it is addictive,, but oh so pretty,, i could just roll in these stones, lol
I just love working with them.
We have opened a pandoras box here,, for sure,, for all of that, have wanted these for ourselves,, and did not want to pay the price for them, now we can make them for others, and ourselves,,
yahooooo
keep up the good work,,,


----------



## debz1959

I just tried something that works!

With one of the stencils from that site, I import it to CorelDraw, convert it to a bitmap and then trace it using the "line art" removing the background but do not remove from entire image. I then outline the object at 4 pts with the dotted line (4th down on mine) in red & it's perfect for rhinestone/stud placement!!!!!!!!

TOO COOL!


----------



## Girlzndollz

Debz, is it possible to post a pic of the finished work? I am having a hard time seeing the finished product, probably bc I haven't opened my Corel yet. Thanks so much!


----------



## debz1959

Here's a space shuttle...

You can use a smaller spaced dotting for more definition.


----------



## sjidohair

Deb 
thats awesome, wow what a team we all make,,


----------



## Kleverrr1

Hi everyone,

I like every thing you guys and gals have done with the rhinestones. The heart looks great Sandy Jo!


----------



## sjidohair

Chris,
thank you and thanks for your help putting this together as well. couldnt do it without you and your stones,, lol
I love these red studs,, and they heat pressed beautifully.
When pressing studs or stones, you dont have to make any adjustments, to the pressure of the press or temp, I was afraid the heat would make them look cloudy, but no way,, they are bright and beautiful,, 
I think I would use the red studs instead of red stones any time.
Now I wanna get my hands on gold studs,,, oh and the pink are as beautiful as the red,
the clover i did,, was with green studs. I have done wash tests on these, studs and they have held up very well,
Hey guys,, with oct being breast cancer month, should we put some designs/patterns together for that? With all the great brains we have on here, it would be awesome to have a few designs, and one really awesome one that all of us use , sell, wear..
know what i mean. the pink studs would be great for this, and some for hats too?
Let me know what you all think


----------



## LittleDogy

sjidohair said:


> Kelly, It is magic to make that stud to stick to the exacto knife,, naww, it just does,, hows that for a answer,,,,,
> it just sticks,,,
> lol


Am I going crazy? I grabbed my exacto knife and my swarovski rhinestones would not stick to it. Does the knife only work with certain types?

am I loco?


----------



## sjidohair

Dog are you using hot fix that has glue on the back, and when you go to grab it poke it with the tip not the blade,,
Hope this helps,, if there is glue on it, it should stick till you set it on the tape.
Hey dog, show us some pics, of what you are making,


----------



## sjidohair

dog, also you are grabbing it from the backside,, not the shiney side..


----------



## LittleDogy

sjidohair said:


> dog, also you are grabbing it from the backside,, not the shiney side..


 
Hi Sandy Jo

I tryied everything. Front...back....side....I even rubbed the knife on some felt to try to electricly charge it or something like that : )

Maybe my knife has a grudge again Swarovski?


----------



## mrdavid

that is to funny dont mean to but cant help it.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Have you tried rubbing a balloon on your head, Littledogy?

_Oh man, you know I was mystified by that stone sticking to the exacto like magic. I am hoping this gets solved because that was going to be part of the fun for me. Sandy Jo, is it because it is the different kind of stone, or have you gotten this to work with different brands?_


----------



## Kleverrr1

Wow!!! I didn't think my X-Acto method could be this funny....sorry. 

The sharp tip of the knife goes into the glue, it sticks to the hotfix glue then you place it on the transfer tape and it sticks to the tape. I have done this with all kinds of stones Korean, Chinese, Swarovski and any shape of stud. Some times a dull x-acto works even better. Have fun !!!!!


----------



## LittleDogy

Kleverrr1 said:


> Wow!!! I didn't think my X-Acto method could be this funny....sorry.
> 
> The sharp tip of the knife goes into the glue, it sticks to the hotfix glue then you place it on the transfer tape and it sticks to the tape. I have done this with all kinds of stones Korean, Chinese, Swarovski and any shape of stud. Some times a dull x-acto works even better. Have fun !!!!!


Thank you Chris! 

Because I just got done rubbing my head with a balloon and that didn't work either..... : ) Joking of course!

Was I the only one to be confused ??...lol

Thank you again : )


----------



## Kleverrr1

Hey Dog,

Take a picture of the stones you are using let me see the back of them. Maybe the layer of glue is to thin.


----------



## sjidohair

yep, I have used quite a few different stones,, and studs, using this method, Please take a pic of the stone you are using,, I am thinking these stones have no glue on them,

the magic that happens is not because it is static holding it,,, it is the blade going into the glue, and holding it in place.

if you are not useing hotfix stones,, you have to put your glue on each stone, and not press it,,,
Hot fix is so much easier,, and less messy.
I have a funny feeling you are working with a unglued stone,, if there is not enought glue to grab with the exacto, there will not be enough to hold on to the garments,,
please take a pic, of the back of these stones, and where did you get them,, and did you ask for preglued or hotfix stones,, ?
Would love to know,,
How wierd, my first attempt, my exacto grabbed the stone and it stays on,, I bet i could have it in my hand right now and type, with it in my hand and it would stay on,, while typing,, 
something is not right for sure,,


----------



## LittleDogy

sjidohair said:


> yep, I have used quite a few different stones,, and studs, using this method, Please take a pic of the stone you are using,, I am thinking these stones have no glue on them,
> 
> the magic that happens is not because it is static holding it,,, it is the blade going into the glue, and holding it in place.
> 
> if you are not useing hotfix stones,, you have to put your glue on each stone, and not press it,,,
> Hot fix is so much easier,, and less messy.
> I have a funny feeling you are working with a unglued stone,, if there is not enought glue to grab with the exacto, there will not be enough to hold on to the garments,,
> please take a pic, of the back of these stones, and where did you get them,, and did you ask for preglued or hotfix stones,, ?
> Would love to know,,
> How wierd, my first attempt, my exacto grabbed the stone and it stays on,, I bet i could have it in my hand right now and type, with it in my hand and it would stay on,, while typing,,
> something is not right for sure,,


Wow! : )

I need to clarify now. 

Yes, I have Hot Fix and I just didn't realize that you were stabbing the glue with the blade because you said it just sticks like magic. 

I didn't think about jabbing the knife into the hot fix. I couldn't grasp what you were saying with the word "magic". I was waiting for the magic to happen not realizing that I needed to jab the knife into the hotfix.

I am totally clear now.....Thank you.


----------



## debz1959

rofl


----------



## sunnydayz

Ok Girls and Guys  I did my first rhinestone design. I made a shirt for grandbaby Ava and call me crazy but I wanted something a little different then the normal designs, so I took a graphic I have and removed all the backround and colors, till I just had the outline left and went from there. It is the cutest thing I have ever seen  Oh and sandy jo, I went to go look at what temp and time to press and realized it wasnt in the lesson hehe  But I figured it out by searching the forum  Gotta love the forum.

Here is a pic of what I made for Ava, I put it on a long sleeve bella shirt and it is too cute


----------



## sjidohair

come along lil doggy,, that was me singing,,, lol
Ok doggy glad you figured it out,, 
The "magic" I was teasing kelly about,, was how the blade stuck in the glue side, so now you have it right?
wheewwwww had me concerned there for a bit..
take a pic when you are done, and share your work with us please


----------



## sjidohair

Bobbie Lee, if that is not the cutest lil thing I have seen,, 
It is faboulous,, and I see stones and studs in there,, you go girl,,,
Wasn't it fun?
I am so addicted to all aspects of t-shirt making, but these stones and studs,, are so much fun.
Now if you were going to sell that,, Just think what you could charge for it. k-ching k-ching,,, that is the sound of Money,, hitting the bank.
Great Job


----------



## sjidohair

For pressing time, on my sunie, I do, that same as Transfers,, Then turn inside out, and put around the bottom plate like a sleeve, and press 6 min,
turn right side out and give another 5 on top,,
always with a teflon sheet and check the sheet after each press to make sure there is no glue on there, I also stick a teflon sheet in side the shirt on first press. so the shirt does not stick, together from the glue. it that happens pull apart,, and you know your glue is melted and set when that happens.

Here is a tip to for tagless shirts, when pressing i cut a corner off one of my teflon sheets, and and place that over tagless shirts, onesies, and lil 2t 2t shirts, so the tagless when heated does not stick to the other side too.

also before applying stones or studs, I pre press my garments let them cool, and start applying,,


----------



## martinwoods

sunnydayz said:


> Ok Girls and Guys  I did my first rhinestone design. I made a shirt for grandbaby Ava and call me crazy but I wanted something a little different then the normal designs, so I took a graphic I have and removed all the backround and colors, till I just had the outline left and went from there. It is the cutest thing I have ever seen  Oh and sandy jo, I went to go look at what temp and time to press and realized it wasnt in the lesson hehe  But I figured it out by searching the forum  Gotta love the forum.
> 
> Here is a pic of what I made for Ava, I put it on a long sleeve bella shirt and it is too cute


 
Bobbie you are too quick. Just got them and alredy made a shirt. I am jealous. I am going to have to bug you to see how you did it so fast.
Looks great. How did Ava like it?


----------



## sunnydayz

Sandy jo the way I pressed it was 325 for 15 seconds and I put cardboard inside so it didnt imprint the round marks on the back. I used silicone parchment paper on top. I then turned it inside out and again put the cardboard inside and parchment on top and pressed for another 15 seconds. I just hung most of the shirt out the press as I am using a 16 x 20 press on a 2T shirt hehe. I have the smaller presses from when I just did transfers but didnt want to bother with plugging one in, so I just used my big press.

Theresa I couldnt wait to play  Its really easy to take a regular graphic and make it so it is easy to use. If anyone needs any help with a graphic I can help  I was really stressed today so when I seen that envelope in the mail, I thought well this will destress me and it did, it was very theraputic  I havent given it to Ava yet because she is at home  I went to play with her earlier today and we had a blast but then my back started acting up so I came home. I will probably take it to her this weekend.

Here is a copy of the graphic if anyone wants to use it


----------



## Girlzndollz

sunnydayz said:


> Ok Girls and Guys  I did my first rhinestone design. I made a shirt for grandbaby Ava and call me crazy but I wanted something a little different then the normal designs, so I took a graphic I have and removed all the backround and colors, till I just had the outline left and went from there. It is the cutest thing I have ever seen  Oh and sandy jo, I went to go look at what temp and time to press and realized it wasnt in the lesson hehe  But I figured it out by searching the forum  Gotta love the forum.
> 
> Here is a pic of what I made for Ava, I put it on a long sleeve bella shirt and it is too cute


You're too much, that is A#1 adorable!!!!  Your first time out of the gate and you have a totally sweet graphic like that. Way to go, Sunny!! I love it! I'm sure Ava will, too.  (Sorry to read your back acted up. )

Are those the siam stones? They are so pretty. In the design, which are studs and which are stones? It's a little hard to tell in the pic (it's my eyes, not the pic ) but from what I think I see.. the stones are the blue and pink stars, and is the rest done in studs? Thanks, Sunny, and I am just loving the work you did there.


----------



## sunnydayz

Haha Kelly you have it totally backwards hehe. The studs are the blue and pink and the red, gold and silver are the stones  yea I had fun making it. Yes the red are the siam, I like them too, there really pretty.

I know leave it to me to decide right off the back to do something completely complicated with all the colors I can find. I like to challenge myself. No really it was pretty easy. I used tweezers for the bigger ones and then I used the exacto knife for the tiny 2mm ones.


----------



## sjidohair

Bobbie lee, dont you love the look of the studs,, ?
My red Studs were shinier than the red stones.
and the pink are beautiful as well, Hey bobbie, do you know if there is a vinyl that is safety Green?
I have bowling team that wants me to screen safety green on black, and i know it will not show up well so think I had better have someone cut some for me, but was wondering if there was even a safety green in eco or something soft,
Thanks


----------



## sunnydayz

I know that imprintables has a green in the reflectables so I would think that is safety green right? It says its used for safety wear. That might work. 

yes I like the studs also, chris sent me some samples of them to try  I really like the siam stones too. I think I will have to get some of the studs now though haha.


----------



## sjidohair

I am gonna go there and check it out, thank you

I feel very lucky we have chris here to help us along the way too.
We all make a great team


----------



## Girlzndollz

sunnydayz said:


> Haha Kelly you have it totally backwards hehe.


Figures! 



> The studs are the blue and pink and the red, gold and silver are the stones  yea I had fun making it. Yes the red are the siam, I like them too, there really pretty.


I can't believe it. I tried really hard to see them, haha. Oh man, anyway, it's really super nice job. Very inspiring.

I love the siam, too. Great job and thanks for posting regarding the cardboard info as well. I was glad to see something made using that method.



> I know leave it to me to decide right off the back to do something completely complicated with all the colors I can find. I like to challenge myself. No really it was pretty easy. I used tweezers for the bigger ones and then I used the exacto knife for the tiny 2mm ones.


Easy for you, you're an artist!  Now we know to expect mine to be backwards, and upside down to boot!


----------



## Kleverrr1

I finally finished my new project design I what to know what every one thinks. This is for a non-profit org. to feed and build schools africa and other 3rd world countries. They will be selling this as a fund raiser shirt. Take look...................
I used 3mm red, green and black studs and crystal and this great stone called cosmo jet which is black all around and crystal in the center of the same stone.


----------



## Girlzndollz

It's beautiful. _Why are there two green stones in the inner 3rd ring, tho?_ 

Nice work, your experience in this medium shows thru, Chris.


----------



## Kleverrr1

Hey Sandy Jo,
I am ready for October check out my Breast Cancer Ribbon


----------



## Threads of Steel

Even my husband said OMG! Very cool! I would totally wear that shirt. Make sure you let us know where the events are that will sell it. 

Will you be selling those black/white combo stones on your site? THOSE ARE COOL!


----------



## sunnydayz

Those look great Chris  kelly I too noticed the 2 green studs in the white ring .


----------



## Girlzndollz

Very nice on the ribbons, Chris!! (A little tweaking and you are also ready for Christmas.) Oh, I have already seen the candy cane shirts in my head!!  Your ribbons just make me more happy about them.


----------



## sjidohair

Kleverrr1 said:


> I finally finished my new project design I what to know what every one thinks. This is for a non-profit org. to feed and build schools africa and other 3rd world countries. They will be selling this as a fund raiser shirt. Take look...................
> I used 3mm red, green and black studs and crystal and this great stone called cosmo jet which is black all around and crystal in the center of the same stone.


 Chris, Awesome work,, totally awesome,,
love love love it


----------



## Kleverrr1

The 2 green stones in the inner circle will be adjust, I will be making adjustment to it before I take it to for full on mass production. As for the cosmo jet stones and all other colors will be available soon. Thanks for the great feed back!


----------



## sunnydayz

Chris that first design looks like it took along time to make, how long did it take you? It took me about an hour to do my first one.


----------



## Kleverrr1

sunnydayz said:


> Chris that first design looks like it took along time to make, how long did it take you? It took me about an hour to do my first one.


 
This design took about 3 sessions of 2 hours each, all I had to work of was a small logo on a card. It was well worth it, because it looks cool.


----------



## sunnydayz

yes it looks really great, I'm sure the customer will love it. I would


----------



## CoopersDesignCo

This is GREAT information. I already have some good ideas for some designs! I'll be in close contact with you SandyJo!


----------



## sjidohair

thanks Cooper, looking forward to it, and for us Nature girls, I am working on patterns for fish, and bears and of course whitetail and elk and mulies,,
Cooper pm if you want.


----------



## bigdog829

Will the clear transfer tape for sign vinyl work to do these ? or does it have to be that certain type of vinyl they sell on the rhinestone guy website ?

Thanks for the great tutorials and information in these rhinestone posts.


----------



## sunnydayz

You know what I was thinking the same thing, the carrier tape that comes off of my heat press vinyl has the same sticky feeling. I was thinking about trying a used piece I have and see how it works.


----------



## bigdog829

sunnydayz said:


> You know what I was thinking the same thing, the carrier tape that comes off of my heat press vinyl has the same sticky feeling. I was thinking about trying a used piece I have and see how it works.


 
Great idea I better dig all the pieces out of the trash from last night, just in case it will work.


----------



## sjidohair

hey guys check it out and let me know,,
with the other tape, I can reuse it alot of times,, for the same size of design


----------



## sjidohair

Did you guys play with the tape,, make sure and let us know, you may have discovered something.


----------



## sjidohair

Here are a few pics,, a breast cancer awareness hat,, it is pink rhinestuds,, but is so shiney didnt show up well, kinda a good problem to have..lol
and guys and girls, not think BLUE JEANS,,,,,,
this design, is gold 2mm studs and 4mm rhinestones up and down the leg from angle to pocket,, because the studs are small, it is not to gaudy but very fun to wear... application is the same, as everything else,,, and the design was from a wall stencil i saw years ago. that was my inspiration.lol


----------



## sjidohair

Just think , denium shirts, jackets, purses, and of course jeans, jean pockets, jean skirts,dont forget, BRA STRAPS,, I do this to all my Bras, ok maybe thats to much info, but then if something shows, it looks like it is suppose to,

Now the rhinestone wand has been mentioned in the past,, the only time i use that is for shoes, sun glasses, dog collars, things like that, 
yep you can do them on dog and cat collars, you could press to, for larger and longer words or pic on collars.


----------



## cowpuncher007

I joined t-shirt forums because we just bought our first vinyl cutter, and I’ve got a lot to learn. We make costumes for exotic dancers and, as part of our line, we’ve been making our own rhinestone transfers for nearly thirty years.
We hand craft all of our rhinestone designs using a technique that I developed all those years ago. I came up with my own method because, at that time, there wasn’t anybody to ask. I just had to make it up as I went.
The reason I’m jumping in here is because, when I saw this tutorial, I just had to smile. The designs looks great, but the work was done, (compared to the way we do it), “upside-down”. We use our patterns face up, place the stones by sliding them into position, and when everything looks right, gently place the sticky paper on top of the design, and tap to set the stones. We’ve done about 30,000 motifs this way over the years. We do everything from simple names to large motorcycles, guitars, etc.
As I said, your designs look great. It’s the end result that counts. I’m not here to say that any one way of doing things is any better than another. I just find it interesting that different people can find different ways of doing the same thing.
I will give everybody a little tip. This will come in handy no matter how you do your stonework. When you’ve made your patch, and everything about it is perfect; all spacing just right, etc., take a sharp pencil and a piece of plain paper and make a rubbing of your design. Lay your piece on a table, crystal side up, with the sticky paper on it. Lay your plain paper over it, and rub the side of the pencil lead gently over the whole thing. Keep doing this until you can “see” all of the stones on the paper. The next time you want to make this piece, you’ll have a perfect pattern. Just put your stones on the dots.
Good luck


----------



## sjidohair

Steve, thanks for your input,, How in the world do you keep your stones in place , if you are not attcaching them to sticky tape.
If you could share pics i would love it,, and would love others ways of coming up with the same thing in the end,
thanks again for sharing


----------



## cowpuncher007

I'll try to put some pics together. We've never taken any pictures of this process. I guess I'd say that the stones stay where they're put. You know, "sit! stay!"


----------



## Kleverrr1

Hi Steve,

I just wanted to know what were you using to make mold? A laser cutter or engraver ? Also what material was the actual mold made of ?

Thanks


----------



## sjidohair

Ahhh, chris, I missed that, that there was a mold!
or a template to hold the stones in.. got it,,


----------



## sjidohair

There is someone on the forum here, that does, make the templates out of sign plexi and does the template with a engraver.
Cant remember who,, but someone will know


----------



## cowpuncher007

I'm sorry. We don't use a mold of any sort. The pattern is just printed paper, taped to a table top. I did experiment a long time ago with drilling plexi to make patterns, but, in the end, the way we work is fast enough to meet our needs.


----------



## cowpuncher007

By the way, I did see somebody on here who was drilling patterns. But I don't remember where it was.


----------



## sjidohair

Steve, thanks for clearing that up.
Can you share what kind of stones you use,,
Koren, swaroski, or A different kind, do you work with studs as well as stones, ?


----------



## Kleverrr1

This is an interesting chat, but I have to go coach youth football for a couple of hours. I will return and up-load some picture of the molds that I have here. These are cut with a laser cutter or a mill machine.
I can wait.......................


----------



## cowpuncher007

I'm looking forward to seeing Chris' molds. We're currently using Korean stones. Like you said earlier, if you're using anything other than Swarovski, you've got to be picky about the supplier. We bought about a half million stones, mostly 10ss, about four years ago from a Taiwanese supplier. I really don't remember the company, but I will look into it. We bought a sample pack from them, and after we decided the quality was OK, we bought a bunch. They were so cheap, we couldn't afford not to.

Just to be a bit clearer. The pattern paper is in front of you, and, if you're right handed, the pile of stones is on your right. This pile is also on the paper. Using a sharp point, (I use a sharp pencil. Maxine and some of the employees use a dental pick.), You, seperate out the stones until you have a group of right-side-up stones to work with. Then you slide some stones over and fill in the pattern. Works with single colors, or multiple colors. We don't have many stone appliques on the site right now, but I think there's a beer mug and a martini glass that will show what I mean.


----------



## cowpuncher007

Sorry, I forgot. We have done work with rhinestuds, but most of our customers prefer stones. They like shiny things.


----------



## sjidohair

Steve, You will be a good one to have here with us,, again I want to thank you for joining us,
I cant wait to try your technique, If I understand you slide them on to the paper pattern , then pick push them back off where you dont want them.
I have got to get my hands on one of those dental pics,, for weeding vinyl too.
when you get time, the pics would be great to share with all of us.
We are all looking for better faster ways,.
thanks again, and glad you are here.
Oh yeah, the rhinestuds are very shiney, I am in love with the red ones. Much more shine than the red stones, in my book. try some,, and the pink are to die for..


----------



## Girlzndollz

Was it Charles?? He has an engraver and I thought I read about him making his own templates for stones. Hmm. Let me know if it's ringing any bells...


----------



## sjidohair

Kelly, I think you are right , I think it was Charles,,
thanks for reminding me,,
Lol


----------



## debz1959

Yes, it is Charles that has the engraver. He bought it at the ISS show in Long Beach last January. 

I had the engraver on my list of things to buy, but after this thread, I'm saving myself $5000!


----------



## lizziemaxine

LittleDogy said:


> Hi Sandy Jo
> 
> I tryied everything. Front...back....side....I even rubbed the knife on some felt to try to electricly charge it or something like that : )
> 
> Maybe my knife has a grudge again Swarovski?


For the "knife challenged" try using a toothpick with a little bit of beeswax on the end. You can easily pick up the stone, set and release. 
I bought mine from Swarovski Rhinestone Heart Swarovski Rhinestone Flat Back Acrylic Rhinestones but you can make your own. The beeswax is the kind you used when you wore braces on your teeth.


----------



## lizziemaxine

cowpuncher007 said:


> I'll try to put some pics together. We've never taken any pictures of this process. I guess I'd say that the stones stay where they're put. You know, "sit! stay!"


You can use a temporary spray adhesive like "202 Spray and Fix" - temporary adhesive for paper patterns.
Print your design, spray the adhesive, place your stones, put the sticky carrier sheet on and you are ready to press.
And you are doing it all with the design face up.


----------



## cowpuncher007

I don't know why you need an adhesive. The stones will stay where you put them, on a flat surface, until you pick them up. As far as picking stones up with an exacto knife or toothpick, the knife would be better. We use the sharp end of large, opened up safety pin. Just like the knife, it sticks in the super-thin layer of glue on the back of the stone, not because of a charge of any kind. 

I will try to take some pictures tomorrow and put them on. Where's Chris. I really would like to see his molds. Also, I will try to find links to the real "rhinestone machines" that are out there. They're expensive, but if you had the volume, they'd be worth it.


----------



## sjidohair

Steve, got to you tube, and type in rhinetsone machine,, it shows everything,,


----------



## cowpuncher007

Thanks, Sandy Jo. I've seen the big machines in action. They're awesome. The "shake and make" deal is really interesting. Maybe I should have stayed with my experimenting back when. I'll definitely be working on it now.


----------



## Kleverrr1

Good day everyone,

Let me try to explain the way it is done at the real factories. Here are pictures of two real molds use to mass produce motifs I have seen this done and it's much much faster than that expensive machine. These mold are cut with a laser cutter and they run from $4,000 to $12,000. I'm not sure what programs they use for this application, I don't have one. They are made of acrlyic sheets with a cardboard backing to hold the stones in since the laser cut thru the acrlyic completely. Once the molds are ready the lay it over a plastic tub with about 5,000 gross of what ever stone it is to be filled with and pour them over the mold the stones set into the holes face up as they gently wipe off the excess stones with a sponge. I know you are wondering how they happen to stay face up, well take a look at a rhinestone when it is face down. It's curves help, the stones that slide into the holes face down are push out when the sponge pushes it. Is every one following this so far? The stones that are face up since they are flat back stone fall right into the hole and stay there when the sponge pushes over them. It an other one of those magic trick that just work. The secret is the depth of the material use has to be thin enough for the upside down stone to reach the botton so that the flat end sticks out so when the sponge comes it way it pops it out and replaces it with a stone facing up. This took me a while to figure out and is a way advanced lesson we shoul have save this for lesson 99... lol 

Well I'm sure you will have question I will answer what ever I can now take a look..............


----------



## cowpuncher007

Thanks Chris! You explained the physics of these patterns perfectly. I'll be working on this tomorrow. I experimented with this idea years ago, but gave up. I was trying to depth drill the holes instead of drilling through and using a backing plate. I should have seen this. I have been in factories where the big robot machines are used. Like all robots they have one definite advantage over humans; they'll work 24/7 without a break!
The Youtube "shake and make" video that Sandy Jo pointed me to earlier showed pattern blocks with continuous lines. That is, stones that are "touching" rather than spaced. The machine used was a Permaboss mini motif maker. It's basically a computer-controlled milling machine, just like the Craftsman wood trim machine you see on television.
I'm sure glad I got into this conversation. Thanks again.


----------



## sjidohair

Steve, We are glad you are here too


----------



## cowpuncher007

Thanks. My mind is racing about the mass-production possibilities that we're discussing. From my research, I think I can put together a computer-controlled system for making the pattern blocks for about $1200. How exciting!

On the other hand, I still need to do the personalized, hand-made monograms, etc. that my company does every day, and the method I've described is fast and accurate. I'll work on some pictures in the next couple of days and post them.


----------



## martinwoods

Kleverrr1 said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> Let me try to explain the way it is done at the real factories. Here are pictures of two real molds use to mass produce motifs I have seen this done and it's much much faster than that expensive machine. These mold are cut with a laser cutter and they run from $4,000 to $12,000. I'm not sure what programs they use for this application, I don't have one. They are made of acrlyic sheets with a cardboard backing to hold the stones in since the laser cut thru the acrlyic completely. Once the molds are ready the lay it over a plastic tub with about 5,000 gross of what ever stone it is to be filled with and pour them over the mold the stones set into the holes face up as they gently wipe off the excess stones with a sponge. I know you are wondering how they happen to stay face up, well take a look at a rhinestone when it is face down. It's curves help, the stones that slide into the holes face down are push out when the sponge pushes it. Is every one following this so far? The stones that are face up since they are flat back stone fall right into the hole and stay there when the sponge pushes over them. It an other one of those magic trick that just work. The secret is the depth of the material use has to be thin enough for the upside down stone to reach the botton so that the flat end sticks out so when the sponge comes it way it pops it out and replaces it with a stone facing up. This took me a while to figure out and is a way advanced lesson we shoul have save this for lesson 99... lol
> 
> Well I'm sure you will have question I will answer what ever I can now take a look..............


 
They were doing this last year at the sgia show at the roland booth. Very cool but if only doing one shirt it would not be cost effective.


----------



## Kleverrr1

Steve, 

On the robot machine does there have to be someone there to add the mylar paper and remove it once the motif are done? I see this at a show but didn't wait for it to finish, it took to long. A person with a ready mold could do a few sheets in a couple minutes.


----------



## Kleverrr1

Oh, I forgot to mention to make sure you use a meterial that is textured if you zoom in you can see it on the pictures. The texture helps when you go to pick up the stones with the mylar sheet it doesn't stick onto a flat surface. If have ever placed a sheet on a flat surface they don't come of easy. With the texture it allows it to peel of easy. Just keep that in mind when shopping for the material to use. Or you can buy it here Innovative Plastics Inc. : The Designer Series : Euro Colors


----------



## cowpuncher007

Thanks for the info Chris. In the factory where I saw the machine being used, there was a reel of tape being applied by another machine. There was a worker cutting, stacking, etc. at the end of the line. This was a tour arranged by the robot manufacturer. Maxine and I were at the SPESA show in Miami acting like bigshots. It was great. The machine was one with big hoppers, different colors. It was fun to watch.


----------



## bob emb

Hi Guys,

The milling machine you are talking about is a ROLAND EG-350. The bigeest problem with them is that when they drill the wholes for the stones to fall in the depth of the holes is inconsistent and the stones fall out if the hole is not deep enough. I had an EG-350. Plus what do you do if you want, and most peolpe do, multiple colors. It aint gonna work. That is why we just got the CAMMS ROBOTIC MACHINE- 6 colors of stones all at the same time.

If you want professional results for you or your customers you have to do it with a robotic machine.

Bob


----------



## cowpuncher007

Sorry, I forgot something else. The Permaboss mini motif maker that I saw in the Youtube video is basically just a cnc (computer-controlled) vertical milling machine. That's what got got me so excited . Any cnc milling or routing machine would work just as well for what is a very simple process. Essentially, it's a 2D (two axes) "trough" that you're cutting in the plastic. For spaced patterns like the ones in your post, it's just a cnc drill press to cut uniform, evenly spaced holes. 
Also, you said "ready mold". Is that a trade name? Is it your product?


----------



## cowpuncher007

Chris,I forgot to ask. What do you make your molds with? Did you say already? If you did, I missed it. Sorry. Also, you said "ready mold" before. Is that a trade name?


----------



## cowpuncher007

I'm afraid I'll have to respectfully disagree with you, Bob. My company, as well as several other people in this thread, produce _completely_ _professional _products for our customers. You're talking about efficiency, which is simply a matter of volume. We've made many four and five color designs for customers over the years. Beyond that, the Roland machine is _a _milling machine, packaged for sales to a particular market. At it's core, it's just an engraving mill. Cool, but not the only way to go. Besides, there's nothing more satisfying than engineering something yourself.


----------



## Kleverrr1

No, Ready mold is just a already completed mold ready to use, It's not the trade name. The molds are made of acrylic plastic


----------



## bob emb

Hi Steve,

Please accept my apology, no insult intende. Who makes the best suits--Tailors by hand.

All I am saying is that we had a Roland and the drill holes were never consistant. We never tried multicolor- how is it done.

Regards,

Bob


----------



## cowpuncher007

No problemo. I just wanted to say that everyone in here seems to use different methods, with great results. The multi-color appliques that we do are done by hand. I don't have any milling machine of any kind, yet.


----------



## sjidohair

Chris, for the molds you are talking about, do you tell them what you want and they custom make it for you, or do you pick from what they have,.
I can see how if you are doing alot of one design, how this mold would be awesome,,
thanks everyone, I am totally enjoying all this info.


----------



## bob emb

Hi Steve,

Bob again, it must be tedious to set the stones by hand. You must have been a brain surgeon in a previous life the have steady hands to set that many multi=color stones. Thanks for the inof.

Best Regards,

Bob


----------



## sunnydayz

Ok today I did another design of course with my grand baby ava in mind  I keep calling her that but shes 2 now so I guess not so much a baby. I came up with this design because one day I had Ava at the park and she pushed down a little boy who was trying to hug here, so I said I have to make a design that says " I Make Boys Cry" for little girls  I am going to put this one on my site, but the rhinestones really worked perfect for this particular design because they are so girly 

what I did was layed out 4 of them on one sheet, so it was actually pretty quick doing them all at once.

Here are some pics, I used the clear rhinestones and the pink rhinestuds

Dont mind my husband, I was trying to get him to hold the shirt while he was watching ultimate fighting, hehe I took like 10 pics and only once came out cause he kept moving so much


----------



## sjidohair

Great Stuff Bobbie,, 
I too just finished a stone design,, with pink and white stones,,


----------



## Girlzndollz

Love it, BobbieLee!!! I think that saying is a great one for teens as well. What size stones did you use, and what kind of tee is that, it looks awesome.


----------



## sunnydayz

I used the 3mm stones and stud. It is on a rabbit skins shirt, as that was all I had in stock right now in black. I am going to order some shirts from kavio though this week because they have some really cute girls shirts there. Hey does anyone know how these stones work on ribbed tanks? I have the really cute toddler size ribbed tanks but am worried about them popping off because of the ribbing. Has any one done them on ribbed tank tops?

Kelly I am definately thinking of adding some bigger girl sizes instead of only offering baby and toddler. I think all girls would love them


----------



## Kleverrr1

BobbieLee,

Lesson one has a referance to rib tank placement I put up there.

Cool shirt!!1


----------



## sunnydayz

Thanks Chris I will go look, I must have missed that.


----------



## bitzofglitzchick

I have a silly question, but I'm going to ask it anyway... 
If the sticky side of the tape is face up, and your paper goes over it, how do you remove the paper once your studs are in? or, are you using the white paper that is already part of the sticky paper? 

I'm sorry... I'm a little slow. ;-)


----------



## lizziemaxine

Really cute. You are inspiring me to make some sparkly shirts for my great niece's baby girl Presley who will probably make boys cry when she gets older.


----------



## Kleverrr1

bitzofglitzchick said:


> I have a silly question, but I'm going to ask it anyway...
> If the sticky side of the tape is face up, and your paper goes over it, how do you remove the paper once your studs are in? or, are you using the white paper that is already part of the sticky paper?
> 
> I'm sorry... I'm a little slow. ;-)


 
Hi,

The way it's done is first you place a sheet of paper with the design you are going to be tracing. Then you lay the sticky paper over the sticky sheet. You add some small pieces of tape to hold the stick sheet to your design and then you add the stone or studs. Once you are done you add the white backing that came with the sticky sheet to secure the stone in place. Then you cut the tape off and you are done. Hope this helps


----------



## TransferThis

Just thought I'd join in the fun of this discussion. I have an old New Hermes engraver which I now use for drilling templates for rhinestones. As someone mentioned earlier, it makes big jobs a lot easier and is not good if you're only doing one shirt. I'm getting ready to make sample shirts for local high schools with their mascot in one/two color rhinestuds. If they like what they see and want to buy a large order of shirts, then I'll make my template with my engraver. I agree with Bob to a certain extent but the templates can also make life easier if you're only using one or two color rhinestones/rhinestuds.


----------



## sjidohair

Thanks Monica,, 
Show us some pics if you have them, of the template!


----------



## Kleverrr1

I would like to see pictures of the other methods of template making. I would like to know how that Roland 350 rate against other machines. I was at the NMB show in Long Beach a while back I even seen a vinyl cutter make templates on some thick foamy material thay looked good. Has anyone here tried this with a vinyl cutter ? I was thinking of buying the set up since a laser cutter or engraver will only have one use to me. If I can make them on a vinyl cutter I can use it for other apparel project as well.


----------



## sjidohair

Chris, You are a bundle of knowledge, I never new,, this, could work,, on a cutter,, Ok cutter poeple, let us know how this works,,


----------



## debz1959

We have a cutter that we bought on ebay last October that has the extra capability for engraving, but we haven't used it yet. Gunny is too busy designing his numerous websites and I have no idea how his computer in the dungeon is set up 

Maybe some consistent nudging will get him to try it out for y'alls.... (He's gonna kill me!)


----------



## bitzofglitzchick

Got it! Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## sjidohair

I would love it, if someone would try it and let us know,, this is interesting,, hummmmmm


----------



## Kleverrr1

Later in the night I will go thru all the paper I collected at the show. I have the name of the company selling this vinyl cutter with the sofware to do this and training with some materials to start. I think it was about $5,000 a good deal I would think for what it can do.


----------



## bitzofglitzchick

I have the Roland EGX-350 engraver that came with the software to make templates and it works great. I paid a little under $5,000 . I use it for custom orders. It's easy and fun to use.

Saw it at the ISSA earlier this year. Purchased it from 
Barry at Advanced Color Solutions in Riverside, CA 951-359-2000. He is awesome. He installed it for me and spent a couple of hours showing me the basics. I also bought my heat press and cap press from him.


Aimee


----------



## debz1959

Kleverrr1 said:


> Later in the night I will go thru all the paper I collected at the show. I have the name of the company selling this vinyl cutter with the sofware to do this and training with some materials to start. I think it was about $5,000 a good deal I would think for what it can do.


We paid lots less than that...

24" cutter & Vinyl Supplies & PRO Software & Engraving - eBay (item 190080348744 end time Aug-29-08 13:30:00 PDT)


----------



## Kleverrr1

That is much less, is this the same unit that you use? I had never priced a vinyl cutter, I didn't know they were low priced. I might just have to get one of these and add some vinyl to my rhinestone apparel.
Thanks!!!


----------



## sjidohair

chris, you can get a good vinyl cutter for around 700. and up and there are some laser ones for the 400. range


----------



## Kleverrr1

sjidohair said:


> chris, you can get a good vinyl cutter for around 700. and up and there are some laser ones for the 400. range


 
Sandy Jo,

Laser vinyl cutter or laser cutters? 

I think I'm going to have to take a couple days off of the rhinestone and do some more research in the forums. 

Thanks
Sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair

Vinyl cutters are the ones i quoted,, Hey i will make your rhinestone transfers for a few days,, while you read, the forums, lol


----------



## Kleverrr1

Great I will read till my eye burn..... at about 3 or 4 am Lol


----------



## sjidohair

Well you and I are usaully up till at least 2 am anyway making rhinestones, and pressing,,lol


----------



## debz1959

Kleverrr1 said:


> That is much less, is this the same unit that you use? I had never priced a vinyl cutter, I didn't know they were low priced. I might just have to get one of these and add some vinyl to my rhinestone apparel.
> Thanks!!!


That's the one we bought, but haven't used yet. It does come with a few training DVDs that I watched, and it seems pretty easy enough. But, again, it's in the "Dungeon" and I don't know how my husband has the computer set up down there.

I bought t-shirt vinyl from Transfer Paper, Heat Press, Ink Cartridges, Copier Toner - Coastal Business Supplies because I order most of my dye-sub stuff from them, but Specialty Graphics Supply - Vinyl Cutters, Heat Presses and Supplies has great prices, also. They both have free shipping over $199.

I'm getting really bored sitting around at home waiting for the house to sell, so I'm probably going to be ordering some stuff from you very soon to keep me occupied! We closed our retail location in town last January, so we're only getting orders from our on-line sites right now, and it's really slow. 

Maybe we need some bling! to bring 'em in!


----------



## Kleverrr1

Hi Deborah,

Bling is the hotest thing out there right now. I am keeping very busy with a lot of custom orders for people doing baby clothes, school and youth cheer groups. I will post a name drop late late tonight of a name drop if I finish.


----------



## mrdavid

Ha here is one I did this with rhinestones and JPSS. And know I aim doing 5 A day and getting $25 for plain stones and $35 for colored stones. and it only cost me $5.00 to make start to finish.And I can do 4 an hour,5 to 6 if I do plain stones.


----------



## sunnydayz

David did you mean to post a pic? I dont see it if you did hehe. I would love to see pics of what you have made.


----------



## debz1959

I look forward to it!

I'm at your site right now making a shopping list. So many goodies, so little time!
Good! You ship USPS and I would rather have it go to my PO box in town!


----------



## mrdavid

Sunny they are there at least I can see them LOL.


----------



## sjidohair

is this mr david or mrs david,, lol good work,
If this is mr david, i sent a pm, please pm, me,
vinyl Question!


----------



## mrdavid

Mr David not the wife she will not come down in the basement this is where I hide shhhhhh I am working LOL ! no pm Sandy


----------



## sunnydayz

Ok I see them now David  That was wierd they werent there at first. Now they are  Very cute.


----------



## sjidohair

I was just wondering as i was sitting her doing rhinestones,, is it the hix or the mighty press that has lifetime warranty on there presses?
How about if you buy them used?
I am considering getting a 2nd to keep tension set for sweats and hoodies, for winter!
thanks


----------



## mrdavid

No if you get used no warranty buy if you get one let me know I buy and sell them all the time now and I can help if you get used they are very easy to work on.


----------



## sjidohair

ok, i am looking at used, 
ty


----------



## Kleverrr1

Ok everyone,

I finished my name drop for the cheer spirt t-shirts. I used 3mm Red Rhinestuds outlined with 3mm Rhinestones. I think I need to adjust the letter "s" a bit and remove two 2 mm stone I used in the begining. I didn't need to use 2mm after all.
I included some pictures of my hi tech tools the x-acto knife and my bead trays that hold my stone well. 

Let me know what you think


----------



## cowpuncher007

Hi Chris,
These look great. Do you do two seperate pieces, (the red and the clear), and put them together or do the whole thing at once? You've probably explained this, but somehow I missed it. I'm getting ready to take some pictures of a two-color piece being made tonight. I'll try to get them on tomorrow.


----------



## TransferThis

sjidohair said:


> Thanks Monica,,
> Show us some pics if you have them, of the template!


I'll try to get my daughter's camera today and take a picture of a template. I buy my boards from Home Depot. Don't know what it's called but it's like peg board w/o the holes. It's very cheap ($4.00 a board, 24" x 36") and a bit thicker than the plastic sheets I've used in the past. I simply have my husband cut the boards down to size and I have a perfect template board. It's thick, sturdy, inexpensive and the sticky sheet picks up the stones very easy w/o sticking to the board!


----------



## cowpuncher007

I keep receiving notices of "reply to thread, etc." when there are new posts, but when I click the link, I'm taken to the last page I visited or something. It's like something's not up-dating. This happened all day yesterday. In this thread, I can only "see" as far as page 11, and I know that there is a page 12, because one of the posts is mine. I've never experienced this in other forums I participate in, and it didn't seem to be happening last Saturday night, (I was out of town, using my laptop in a motel room). Am I, as usual, missing something?


----------



## Kleverrr1

Hi Steve,

I only have up to page 11 on my screen. 

The design I made is a single piece made by hand. Any here have an idea is roland 350 would be able to make this template? If so what would it cost for me to have the templates. I will be sending it out for a quote today to have it produced for me.
I think I may be better of sending it to get the molds make.


----------



## TransferThis

Since the rhinestones are all one size (3mm), you can have a template made from the Roland machine. You might want to contact Charles (from this forum) and ask him for a quote for a template as I know he has that machine. I would offer to make one for you; unfortunately, the machine I use for my engraver is currently being used for something else this week.


----------



## sjidohair

Chris, Looks, Great,, Yep I would take a few stones,, out of the last letter and it is awesome,,

Great work as always,,


----------



## mystysue

I still havnt had time to fiddle much..as the shop has been insane.. to top it off.. the computer my old engraver worked off of died.. and we have been working a week to get a older computer set up with windows 95 (which is what this machine has to work off of windows 95 dos).. Well our frustration hit its limit.. as to upgrade this engraver which would still work if the computer did.. just the controll box so it can work on a newer puter would cost us 6,000 .. thats not even counting the engraver that we would have to use the old one..lol.
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... I called today and ordered a brand new roland one.. that not only will do my engraving.. but also will make the template patterns for doing the rhinestones... Whooooooooooo Hooo lol..
It will be here friday.. I cant wait.. but have about 150 engraved signs I have to do the min. it gets here.. 
Ill let ya all know how it goes..
sue


----------



## sjidohair

Wow. Sue, What did you do about the computer situation.
I cant wait to hear your reviews of the roland, what size did you get,, and do you mind sharing the price? otherwise you could pm. me, 
David does my cutting, thank goodness, He saved me again today, I had a bowling team come in last tues, i did there info that they wanted on the shirt, real easy and emailed it to them,, last tues, today a week later,, they come and they have not checked there email,, and bowling starts tomorrow, night,, David answered my call of need, with the pink glitter, that will go on the black tees,, is getting cut yahooooo.
I am sad your equip went down, but I am extremely happy that you got new updated equip. Now back to rhinestones, tonight


----------



## mystysue

i got the EGX 350 which can engrave up to 12 inches by 9 inches..... we got so frustrated trying to get old computer parts to get the old engraver up and running.. I was ready to take a hammer to them all ..lol....its a shame because its not the engraver that is broken.. but jsut dont have a puter up and running that runs on windows 95 lol..
the software for the old one wont even run on windows 98 hahaha..

i will have to pick up another new puter to run the new engraving machine on.. as the other computers all have equipment on them, and i really like to have dedicated machines for each thing.

I am getting the engraver from Ordway Sign supply and paying $4,495.00 which is the price on their web site.. .. thats a pretty good price as it is 1,000 dollars under the recommended list price.

lol.. mabe ill work on rhinestones tonite. .. if i have any energy left after i finishing cooking dinner.


----------



## mrdavid

Ok would like to know what to price out the rhinestone transfers. how do you know the price? my wife only use rhinestone and not studs. here is one she did, a flower, it is 6.5 x 7 inches


----------



## Kleverrr1

mrdavid said:


> Ok would like to know what to price out the rhinestone transfers. how do you know the price? my wife only use rhinestone and not studs. here is one she did, a flower, it is 6.5 x 7 inches


 
David, 

From what I understand is a math problem. It depends how much you pay for your stone. I also depend how many stones your transfer takes. So you would have to include you profit into the stone price.

Stone Price X Amount of Stones used

That's how I understand it, but I not sure.
Maybe someone else knows the exact formula


----------



## COEDS

I would say pricing this product would be like any other. Price of materials + labor cost cost + markup = saleing price. As I always say "PROFIT IS NOT A DIRTY WORD" ..... JB


----------



## plan b

The stone price is just one value that has to be taken in cosideration you have labor time for making the transfer, paper costs, press times , just to name a few


----------



## COEDS

plan b said:


> The stone price is just one value that has to be taken in cosideration you have labor time for making the transfer, paper costs, press times , just to name a few


I was includeing the all consumables as cost of materials, but you explained it much better Roger. I was being to generic maybe. ... JB


----------



## sjidohair

Mr david,, tell Mrs David, she did a great job again,, on Her Rhinestone Transfer


----------



## mrdavid

Ok Chris ,JB and Roger 

I will have to come up with pricing. I did like what Chris said, there is no way I can charge by the hour on this when it takes 2 hours to make. that would be 30 an hour, and you will never see this in rhinestones transfer. It would make this at least $75.00 by the time you where done and that is before you put it on something.


----------



## debz1959

mystysue said:


> I am getting the engraver from Ordway Sign supply and paying $4,495.00 which is the price on their web site.. .. thats a pretty good price as it is 1,000 dollars under the recommended list price.


Roland Outlet sells them for $4,424.95, a little less, but I don't know what their shipping costs/time are. 

They sell other Roland products for discounted prices, also.


----------



## Kleverrr1

David,

Like every one said add up the cost of your materials plus your mark up divide that by how many stones. This will give you what it cost for every stone you lay down. You can use this to price any transfers you make that way.
This is my suggestion


----------



## mystysue

debz1959 said:


> Roland Outlet sells them for $4,424.95, a little less, but I don't know what their shipping costs/time are.
> 
> They sell other Roland products for discounted prices, also.


We are not having to pay any shipping.. and they are drop shipping it.. from about 30 miles from us either today or tommorow.. and should only be one day in transit.
If it was a large differance in price I would have haggled with ordway for a better price.. as they will price match.. but.. we Love ordway as a supplier.. so do try to go thru them when posible..... They are fantastic in the support they give after purchase..


----------



## sjidohair

Hello,

Thank you so much for posting your rhinestone transfer technique. I can't wait to try them! I have a question. I would also like to put a rhinestone transfer on my daughter's converse (on the white rubber part in the front). Any ideas on how I can accomplish this without an iron? I'm guessing I'll need to use a very strong glue, but which one and how? Thank you in advance for your help. Please send me an email with any advice to







. 



Thanks again,

Rae


----------



## sjidohair

The above was sent to me,, My answer was, to get a rhinestone wand that heats up,
this is what i use on shoes, sunglasses, headbands,, anything plastic,, it works well for that purpose.


----------



## lizziemaxine

sjidohair said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would also like to put a rhinestone transfer on my daughter's converse (on the white rubber part in the front). Any ideas on how I can accomplish this without an iron? I'm guessing I'll need to use a very strong glue, but which one and how? Please send me an email with any advice to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Rae


The Rhinestone Guy reccommends Gem-Tac glue and it is the glue I use when I'm not using hotfix crystals.


----------



## sjidohair

I have used this glue in the past, also, I wasnt crazy about the glue showing around the edges,, and very messy, but seemed to stick, thanks for the post, to it , there are alot of different ways of doing things, no wrong way, just what works for you,


----------



## AJU

Hi 

I am curious how you price this out, and where to get my materilas to get started.

Thanks


----------



## mystysue

there is more info in this tread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t56048.html
that show a couple places to get them..
someone else will have to help with the pricing as ive not gotten that far yet.


----------



## debz1959

I ordered some rhinestones & mylar paper/tape from eBay Store - Hypnotik Wear: General Transfers, Cross Transfers, Women's Rhinestoned Hoodies last night. 

There are a lot of hot-fix rhinestones & rhinestuds on ebay. I found someone selling heart shaped rhinestuds that I just HAVE to have, but I'm going to start out with just the basics first until I get the hang of it


----------



## lizziemaxine

Here's some sneakers I did with crystals. I used E6000 glue. Holds well but I didn't like the fumes.


----------



## sjidohair

E6000 is very good,, and good for jewelry of all kinds,,


----------



## Kleverrr1

Woud you recommend the E6000 for shoes? Who has the better price on glue?


----------



## lizziemaxine

Kleverrr1 said:


> Woud you recommend the E6000 for shoes? Who has the better price on glue?


E6000 works very well on shoes. It isn't that expensive so I haven't shopped the price. If you get the sales flyer from JoAnn's Fabrics you can use the 40% coupon on the glue. Most, if not all of the JoAnn's have the E6000.


----------



## stuffnthingz

Do you think E6000 would work on leather, metal and nylon rope? I am thinking of the various applications of horse tack. I have added a picture of a concho that I would LOOOVE to replicate. in the picture, it is a metal domed concho that has had Swarovski crystals applied to it.


----------



## sjidohair

Yes to metal and leather.


----------



## stuffnthingz

Sounds like I need to go make a trip to JoAnns Fabrics!


----------



## mrdavid

Thanks Chris for helping me with pricing. I came up with three cents per stone and that would make it about $30.00 for the transfer.


----------



## cowpuncher007

Hi everyone,
Here are the pictures I said I would post. I was gonna clean up the worktable, but I decided, “what the heck”.









Here, I’ve taped the pattern to the table, and laid out piles of the two colors of stones I’m going to use. After separating out some “face-up” crystals, I’ve started to fill in the pattern on the left side.








Now fill in the gold stones.








After filling in the entire transfer, take a piece of sticky paper slightly bigger than the design, and secure one edge of it along the left side of the pattern.








Gently drop or lay the sticky tape piece over your transfer and tap all around to make sure all the stones are secure. That’s it. 
Our method for making these is extremly low tech, but pretty efficient. After we took these pictures, I did another one and timed myself. It took four and a half minutes, start to finish. Add another minute to iron it on, and the whole job is under six minutes. The stones cost about a quarter, and our labor figure is .2397 per minute, so $6.00 retail is a good price. Keep in mind, though, that this piece is only about 3" tall. Most of our things are small.


----------



## sjidohair

YOu can very easily replicate that rhinestone concho, with the above mentioned glue, it will be a lil messy so practice, getting the glue on a toothpick first and then applying it to the back of the stones, I also repair antique Jewlery,and this is what I use. make sure and put the screw on top on tight, so air does not get to the glue.


----------



## mrdavid

Will here is anther one. Ok I just wanted to let people know my wife, does not use A pattern when she, is making them that is why I say one of A kind. She now is taking pencil and doing shaded patterns I ask if she would so I can make some over and over.


----------



## sjidohair

david, those are rhinestuds and stones right?
she is doing great,,
Are you guys getting any orders for any yet?
will you put on shirts before they sell or after,, that is always a question I have,, How do I know I am putting this on the size that will sell,, know what I mean. lol
that design looks like it could fit right into Halloween,,


----------



## sjidohair

Steve, Thanks for posting that,, your system looks like it works well for small things, i am gonna try it, 
I loved the designs,, those would go over well here in my college town, for sure.
Great post, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrdavid

sandy jo 
We only do stones and right now She, is playing with them. I well be putting on my web site here soon as I am going to be selling transfer only.that is why my site is done for now.


----------



## sjidohair

David, YOu are to funny, I am still playing with them, too,,, When i sit down to make the transfers, I feel like I am playing in Grandmas, Jewelry box.lol
You guys will do great, selling them.she does a great Job. The studs are awesome as well.


----------



## mrdavid

Sandy jo 

I don't mean to knock down the studs but, after seeing what they look like in 1 to 2 years I will pass on the studs. 
The color tends to fade to fast for me I have seen two shirts that are two years old one with studs color starting to come off and rust.
Now the stones are nice and look the same as when they did it. 
My step mother en law loves the stones and she the one with the shirt.


----------



## Kleverrr1

I have a few two year old stud and rhinestone mix shirt that my wife wears all the time and they still look great. May the quality of the stud ? There are Chinese and Korean stud just like the stones.


----------



## sjidohair

Yahoooo, I Just won off ebay a Mighty Press, My Sunie has done well for me , got it in March, but would like a Press in 2 Locations,, so I got me a Mighty Press,, lol No more burning my Hands,, These things open wide,, yahoooooooo
Just think of the rhinestone Transfers I Can Press, and postition,, Yahoooooooo
I am way excited...
Happy Dance


----------



## GlitterbombZ

Steve, I have a couple of questions about your method. Probably dumb questions for something that is very obvious, but here goes anyway! LOL Your pattern is printed on paper, correct? So, when you apply the sticky tape to the design, does it not stick to the paper? Or does it just stick to the paper where you press it down on the one side? Do you then cut the design off of that piece of paper and apply it? I'm guessing you don't bother reattaching the sticky paper backing after you are done with your design and let the paper act as your backing?

Ok, that was more than a couple of questions. LOL Sorry about that! Like I said, its all probably very obvious and I'm just not seeing it. 

Roxy~


----------



## cowpuncher007

Never worry about questions you think are "dumb". I've said some pretty dumb things in the several forums I participate in. The fact is that when you want to know, you want to know. 
To your question. The sticky paper occasional sticks a little bit to the paper pattern, but never enough to cause a problem. I'll tell you something I used to do, but don't anymore. In order to keep your paper patterns longer, tape the pattern down, and get a piece of clear 1/8" glass or plexiglas. Lay this over the pattern, and tape it down. Now you can make your piece and never touch the paper. The sticky paper will, with a little tug, come up easily, with no paper or any other residue. I used to do this when I hand drew the patterns. Photoshop and modern PC's made this step unnecessary for me. I just use the pattern twenty or thirty times, then throw it away and print another.


----------



## mrdavid

Sandy jo 
you sound like I did when I get the Geo Knight, I have done Lot of tees-shirts all ready and I love it. Cant believe how much space I have no more burnt fingers LOL.


----------



## sjidohair

NO more burnt knuckles,, lol yahooooooo
I will let this one be my workhorse,, and let the sunie have a lil vacation,,, it has done its job,, very well since march, and has paid for itself 10 times over....


----------



## mrdavid

when I sold my sunie I got what I paid for it and it paid for it self O the First order I did .had it for 7 months then sold it LOL


----------



## dan-ann

Boy I agree with not using rhinestuds - my experience with them holding up is not good - I will stick with Swarovski stones. They stay glued and hold their sparkle for ever


----------



## cowpuncher007

Is there anyone out there who would like to give me prices on some drilled pattern templates? I'm having a couple made right now by a company in Miami, but I want to explore all options. 
My real goal is to rig my own system using two bent paper clips and a Bic pen, kinda like McGuyver, but until then I need someone to make them for me.
I know people have talked about Charles Russell doing this work, but I don't want to bother him if he really isn't in that business.


----------



## sjidohair

Steve, I will post a wanted ad for this in the classified section, and share info and prices with everyone, threw my blog,, so Rodney doesnt spank us for getting off subject,, if that is ok with every one,,
I got a emergency order in last night for bridal party tees all rhinestone and 16 shirts that i had to do all last night after i got home at 10:30 from my Salon, and i could have used a template big time,, last night, so I to would be interested in a Bridal one,, for that purpose.


----------



## cowpuncher007

Thanks, Sandy Jo. Long night for you. Everytime I do a rhinestone bunny now, I keep seeing those Youtube videos in my head, and wishing I was doing it that way. Also, I'm getting some sample stones and other things from a different company in South Korea. They're really cheap, and they have low minimums. If the quality checks out, I'll share their info with everybody.


----------



## sjidohair

Ok. I posted a response i recieved already from one of the forum members who has the machine to make these for us, go to my blog, for the info on Rhinestone Transfer templates,,,


----------



## debz1959

I just finish two!!!

The first one took a long time because I spaced them quite closely, but the second one went really fast because of my little trick that I posted earlier in this thread....

Now it's up to Gunny to press them  

I'll post pictures as soon as they are done.

Oh, and by the way, I tried the x-acto knife but I didn't like it. I used a slant end tweezer instead.


----------



## sjidohair

Awesome, deb cant wait to see,, 
Hurry up, Gunslinger,,,, heat up that press...


----------



## sjidohair

I have gotten 2 prices on the templates, guys, I have sent artwork to the two template makers, on the forum here, and I am not waiting a final ok, from one or the other,,,, 
I will have a template made test it and report to all thru this thread..


----------



## debz1959

sjidohair said:


> Awesome, deb cant wait to see,,
> Hurry up, Gunslinger,,,, heat up that press...


I'd press them, but I already packed my heat press  

He wants me to finish a few more before he get to it. I will work on that in a bit.

You're right! It is addictive. I thought I had lost my "designing motivation" but now this has inspired me!!!!!

By the way, my son is asking how to add bling to cell phones. Anyone here know how to do this????


----------



## sjidohair

there are 2 ways,,
one would be the heat wand by hot fix, and the 2nd would be with the E6000 glue,
I would use the wand,, my self. but it is slower,,
I am working with some orange stones I got from Hypnotik right now,, for halloween,
and the pink studs for breast cancer, stuff


----------



## debz1959

sjidohair said:


> there are 2 ways,,
> one would be the heat wand by hot fix, and the 2nd would be with the E6000 glue,
> I would use the wand,, my self. but it is slower,,


Thank you...

I was hoping that you could use the wand. I needed an excuse to buy one.


----------



## sjidohair

make sure and get some black studs, gunslinger will love em,for desgns for him,,, i know he was asking before,,,
i could see a crow or raven in it,, for the guys,,, or a awesome motorcycle


----------



## debz1959

I should have waited for your reply....

I ordered a Bejewler Pro & Gold & Silver Rhinestuds. Oh well....

Next time....

And there will be a next time very soon!


----------



## debz1959

I just came up with another idea 

You can use bead looming patterns.....


----------



## sjidohair

Great idea,,, i was wondering also about complex designs in crossstitch or embrodery.. they would give you the basics,, you would have to think round stone or stud instead of cross stitch....
Thanks Deb,, I like the way you think


----------



## debz1959

Or Needlepoint... 

I have a lot of pattern books for plastic canvas (But they're all packed  )


----------



## sjidohair

Yep needlepoint,, these rhinestones, are totally addictive,,,


----------



## debz1959

Finally got my phone to sync with my desktop, so...

My first two designs!

I have done many, many more since then. I think I'm up to about 20 now!


----------



## sjidohair

Deb,
AWesome, thanks,, for showing me , i cant wait to see the others,
I have a ton of halloween orders and Breast cancer awareness orders,, so I have been up to my eyeballs in stones and studs,, lol but love it,
Deb did you get to see lesson #3, for Oct?


----------



## bruceking66

I am new and that is what I am trying, corel software to make pattern, I tape it to piece of plexiglass, tap the the center of the holes for precision. Drill them with a mini drill press. On the first attempt, I was shocked at how good it turned out, but quickly DISCOVERED depth of the hole is the key.....
However, what I felt was more important was the shape of the bottom of the hole.
Most drill bits are rounded,....right...leaves a beveled bottom...
Only made sense to me, that I needed special drill bits that would leave a flat bottom so that it was'nt so easy for the rhinestone side to fall into. I ordered these and should recieve them tomorrow...

WoodRiver Brad Point Drill Bit Index Sets - Woodcraft.com

Use the enhanced image to get a closer LOOK....a very sharp long point for precision to get the center of the hole, but the base of the BIT IS FLAT!!! EVEN better they come in millimeter and half millimeter sizes...
Again, hope to get them tomorrow.....Haven't even made the first Rhinestone shirt yet, but, I just personally can't see doing hand placement. If this works, it will be cheap and ONLY has to be done ONCE EVER! I am excited, I ABSOLUTELY KNOW IT WILL work cuz it almost did with just a standard bit.
But, even if it doesn't, isn't sliding right side stones into holes better than picking them up with a tool upside down one by one?....Just my Opinion....like I said, Ihave no authority whatsoever to talk. Still a better alternative to me, just seems like theres a BIg gap between LOW budget startups like me and the BIGBOYS!


----------



## sjidohair

Bruce, You are awesome, Please keep me posted on your drill bit, i am very interested to see if it works.
thanks again, for posting and if i can help, Please let me know,, Hey so if you use, 2mm stones do you make your hole a 2mm or a 2.5 mm?
any idea?


----------



## Kleverrr1

Hi Bruce I have tried exactly what you discribed above with a hi speed mini drill as well. Insted of changing the drill bits and having to control how deep you go into the material, just use a thiner material and drill the holes all the way thur. One drilled thur add a backing material to stop the stones from falling thru. They .32/1000 this works great for SS 10 / 3 mm Rhinestones. Let me know how it goes


----------



## sjidohair

Hey chris, good to see you on,, have missed ya, ok, so if using the .32/1000 for a 3mm are you actually drilling a 3mm hole or bigger? thanks


----------



## Kleverrr1

Hi Sandy Jo,
I actually bought the bits at home depot. The 3mm is 2.98" bit the bits also have the stone size measurement on them. You know how the stones are named Stone Size (SS) SS6 SS10 SS16 and so on. Well the bit I have have that measurment on them as well. Thats how they name the stone according the the bit size.


----------



## sjidohair

Wow, thats awesome,, to home depot i am going after work tomorrow night, lol
what are you using to back the plexi with so the stones dont fall thru? 
so the stones will be facing up and just take the tape and stick it to them?
I am excited to try this, ae the bits a certain kind, or just pick the ones with the right sizes?


----------



## Kleverrr1

The bits I used were the brand Ryobi it was in a 5 pack with #6, #8, #10 & #12. For the backing I use a hard cardboard. Yes, they side in facing up just like with the engravers but you are the engraver in this one.


----------



## cowpuncher007

Chris, I've bought some templates from a couple of people now and they're great. But I'm still curious about your "drill through" method. What material do you use to drill into? Is it 32/1000 thick? What do you glue on the back after you drill? and what glue do you use that doesn't leave residue up in the hole, (which might cause the stone not to fit properly)? I'm definitely going to try this.


----------



## sjidohair

Steve I am with you on trying this,, and Have you recieved your stones yet,,
so I see you are lovin the templates,,I cant wait to get my hands on one,,, I have been talking to a few poeple here on templates ,and dont have one in hand yet..


----------



## sjidohair

Steve , do you have a supplier for undies? could you share with me please,,
thanks


----------



## cowpuncher007

Hi Sandy Jo. We make all of the garments we sell. You can see them on our site. The templates are wonderful. I had a couple of motifs to do yesterday morning, and I started to do them the "old" way, when I remembered I had a template for them. Shake, shake, done!
I'm glad everbody's showing some Halloween stuff. It's our favorite holiday. I'm starting to combine vinyl and stones, and it's working out nicely.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6225&stc=1&d=1222278575


----------



## sjidohair

Steve that is great,,, did you get a vinyl cutter, or cutting by hand?
Did you lay our vinyl down first and then put the stone/stud transfer down? and press agian?
Thanks for sharing,, lesson #3 seems to have not interest, 
kinda dead in water,,, oh well,
keep sharing,


----------



## cowpuncher007

OOPS! I meant to post the picture in #3. I get so confused. Anyway, I bought a small vinyl cutter a couple of months ago, and that's how I got to T-shirt forums.
The cool part about the vinyl is that you can layer it. You put one down, and another on top, and another. The stones stick to the vinyl very well too, and I only press them for about 20 seconds.


----------



## sjidohair

do you layer the vinyl before or while pressing?
one layer, press, one layer press, one layer press?
or layer em all together and press away.?
thanks
I have only pressed one layer,, of vinyl,


----------



## cowpuncher007

Sorry. One layer, press, wait, peel off clear plastic. Second layer, press, wait, peel. Like that. The stuff I have, which is Thermoflex plus, you can peel hot or cold. They say you get a different "shininess" by peeling one way or the other. Personally, I can't see it. Anyway, I've peeled it hot and cold. I usually wait until it's cool, because it seems scary to peel it while it's still hot.


----------



## sjidohair

Yep that is how i thought, thanks


----------



## thejam

Could you please explain the difference in stones.... 2mm,3mm & 4mm and 6ss,10ss & 16ss.


----------



## sjidohair

I would love to explain, and if it is not good enough, let me know
I will start with the smallest
2mm is equal to 6 ss this is the smallest I use
close to the size of a ball point pen tip
3mm is 12 ss
4mm is 17 ss

My most popular 2 sizes i use are 2mm and 3mm.
Hope this helps


----------



## CoopersDesignCo

Here's a cool design I saw last week in the Fishing Bridge (Yellowstone NP) gift shop.

I CAN'T WAIT to do some stuff like this....


----------



## cowpuncher007

Sorry to disagree, but 10ss is 3mm. That's the only one I know for sure, because it's the one we use most. Most rhinestone companies use the "ss" system, but not all of them. Chris says the bit sizes he was looking at _are_ the "ss" sizes. I never knew that before.


----------



## sjidohair

Ann, great design,, 
Steve,, the chart i have classifies at every millimeter, 
Smaller point back rhinestone are measured by PP

flat back and larger point back are measured by SS)Stone Size.

With that we could both be right,, here is the chart i have
2.8-2.9 -10ss
2.9-3.0-11ss
3.0-3.2-12ss

So if the original poster got anywhere between 10ss and 12ss, they would have 3mm.. lol
It is a tricky thing.

thanks Steve


----------



## cowpuncher007

True. True. The templates I've been getting for 10ss stones have been getting drilled with a 3mm bit. That's pretty much where I was coming from.
I'm looking forward to hearing from Chris about his drilling method.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo

Steve...you need an AVATAR!


----------



## cowpuncher007

I'll work on it. Didn't think of it.


----------



## sjidohair

Steve,, you need a rhinestone playboy bunny, lol Avater..lol


----------



## cowpuncher007

That's a great idea. I think I will.


----------



## Kleverrr1

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I haven't posted much I am getting ready for the big holiday season on e-bay.

OK, Here is what I know about rhinestone sizes. Rhinestones are not really measured in mm. the correct measurement for Rhinestones is "SS" Stone Size these are the sizes my vendors offer:
SS4, SS6, SS8, SS10, SS12, SS16, SS20, SS30 & SS34. When I first began to mass produce my motifs I was always asked to refer to stone sizes not mm. for Rhinestones. MM are used to measure RhinSTUDS and a common mistake so common that I just use both to SS6/2mm , SS10/3mm & SS16/4mm. The sizes SS4, SS8 & SS12 are not used to much, unless for custom high volume orders.


----------



## sjidohair

Thanks chris,,, hey and its time to get your self a avater,, which means the t-shirt below your name, you can upload a pic or one of your rhinesone pics, and put it on your shirt,, or anything you want,
and your current numbers,, that look kinda like we are having mug shots, at the local law enforcement center, will be gone,, lol
if you need any help, please ask,, as i will be on alot this weekend doing web things also,,,


----------



## thejam

Cant a regular iron be used on the rhinestones?


----------



## mrdavid

> Cant a regular iron be used on the rhinestones?


 
Yes it can


----------



## debz1959

I just put up one of my finished shirts in my album, but I will post it here, too!...

Capricorn Symbol in 3MM clear Rhinestones on a Port Genuine Pigment Dye t-shirt.


----------



## sjidohair

Debbie,
it is beautiful,, glad your honey got the press going for you, it is awesome,, keep it up and sell sell sell.


----------



## DTFuqua

A quick question, maybe two or three. What depth do you drill/bore the depressions for different size rhinestones? Especially interested in the 3mm/19ss and 4mm/?ss . I know they are different in hight comparable to the difference in diameter. I also remember someone with remarks about just drilling through one part(correct thickness) and putting a backing plate to stop the stones from just falling through thereby accomplishing the same thing as drilling a certain depth depression with something like a forstner bit. I think thats what a flat bottom bit is called? I have a small(cheep) drill press and would like to make more than one of the designs I use with the shake and make type templates but just need a little info to get started.( this question will be repeated in a few other threads if permissible rather than starting a complete new thread)


----------



## debz1959

sjidohair said:


> Debbie,
> it is beautiful,, glad your honey got the press going for you, it is awesome,, keep it up and sell sell sell.


He turned it on, I pressed & he took pictures....


----------



## bruceking66

Hey, sounds like we have the same mindset. However, thru much trial and error I feel defeated.
Which is not like me. After, drilling holes, measuring depth, inconsistency of stones, size, shape and what not.
Nothing seems to fall into the holes like it should. After i made template and spent time, pcikcing out the stones that went in wrong. I found I can do it faster by hand!! which defeats the whloe FREAKING POINT!
I'm not done yet, I have more ideas....

1. I want to make my design.
2. I don't want to pay someone for motifs of my design.
3. I want to make my own template/motif to quickly adhere to transfer paper.
4. Theres got to be a better way than expensive equipment...
Trust me, I'll get there...just goon
a be awhile............


----------



## DTFuqua

bruceking66 said:


> Hey, sounds like we have the same mindset. However, thru much trial and error I feel defeated.
> Which is not like me. After, drilling holes, measuring depth, inconsistency of stones, size, shape and what not.
> Nothing seems to fall into the holes like it should. After i made template and spent time, pcikcing out the stones that went in wrong. I found I can do it faster by hand!! which defeats the whloe FREAKING POINT!
> I'm not done yet, I have more ideas....
> 
> 1. I want to make my design.
> 2. I don't want to pay someone for motifs of my design.
> 3. I want to make my own template/motif to quickly adhere to transfer paper.
> 4. Theres got to be a better way than expensive equipment...
> Trust me, I'll get there...just goon
> a be awhile............


There ya go! DIYers rule! (Do It Yourselfers)


----------



## lizziemaxine

Last week when I was at ISS Ft. Worth I saw a demo of some new software for cutting rhinestone templates.
DAS has a program called Stone Stencils that works with your vinyl cutter - Rhinestone Setting System

If you already have a cutter this might be an easier way to get stencils.


----------



## bruceking66

Well, thats exactly what I was going for...
I just bought Corel and a KNK cutting machine.
Anybody find this Smart Cut Pro 2.0 software?
I'm seeing it for 1299!!!!! So much for inexpensive.
Looks like I'll have to stick to my original plan, but I'll keep looking into this software. Going to go resaerch some more and I'll let you know what or IF I find out anything useful......Bruce


----------



## bruceking66

As the old saying goes..." if you have to ask, YOU can't afford it" You have to submit for a quote on all their products, software, cutter, heat press.......
Looks like the best way to go, Extremely EXpensive...
Not for the small start up like me.....


----------



## sunnydayz

Hi Bruce,

Here is a thread that has more info about the smart stencil software http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t62247.html. It at least has a bit more of the details  Hope this helps.


----------



## cowpuncher007

Here's the skinny on DIY rhinestone templates as I see it. I can lay out perfectly beautiful rhinestone designs in AI. I'm sure you can with Corel and Xara too. Draw your pattern, make a 3mm brush, or object, depending on your program, and make the thing. Takes time, it's not automatic, but when it's done, it's done forever.

Then for the templates. Chris gave everyone the right idea, (at least for the DIYer), when he said you should find the right thickness material, drill it _through,_ and then put a backer on it. Unfortunately, I never saw in here what that material was. So I found it myself. Tap Plastics has a .030 polycarbonite that you can drill. Check it out at: http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=333& . It's inexpensive and it should work.

For your backing use whatever you want, as long as it's hard and flat. I'd recommend using contact cement to put the two together. It's the stuff you use to put countertops on. I say this because it goes together dry, and leaves no residue.

Mind you, I haven't done this myself yet. I've been having my templates made, and they are great. But I have been giving the different methods and possibilities a lot of thought. The only other thing I can say is that if the Stone Stencil people are trying to hawk that software for $1300, they must think they have a sucker market. Go ahead Bruce, show 'em what's what. DIY!


----------



## bruceking66

Yea, I started off by buying Corel on Ebay for 80 bucks instead of 400. I bought a mini drill press, not much success.... The right depth material is definitely the key. Afer experimenting ahwile, at least for me...drilling ain't it. To make things precise you reallly have to use a small punch to pre mark the holes, thats pretty time consuming, especially after making the designs in Corel. And tried Brad bits and mnay others...
I know some one will say, You can do that in Corel with the brush tool. Yes you can but only to a certain extent. It always puts the rhinestone brush on the outside edges of the font. You cant just use artistic media and brush tool to make a single line font, must be by hand. SO, in some ways a simple single line font of stones is more time consuming than a 2 sided 1. 
That software in the video was extremely inpressive, especailly after using Corel and then seeing that done so quickly and easily. 1

So, I just received my Klic N Kut Element cutter....All I could barley afford....
From studying the specs it should be able to accomplish cutting 3mm size holes in a thin material fine. 

ALL I NEED TO KNOW NOW IS ONE THING!!!!

What, where and how can I get that material as seen in the video? The thin rubber matt with adhesive backing....

I've posted this in the other thread as well. I've already spent too much money already,I'm just a kitchen table start UP and I gots to get BIZZY!

Thanks To all.....Bruce


----------



## DTFuqua

"What, where and how can I get that material as seen in the video? The thin rubber matt with adhesive backing...." 
I'm not sure what you're talking about. If you mean the sticky carrier or backing paper, you can get it from the rhinestone dealers.


----------



## Kleverrr1

Hi Everyone,
I think most of the rhinestone companies use AI for the rhinestone designs artwork. They don't even use a new fancy vesions just an old one. And if you going to buy an expensive machine buy a laser cutter that the really deal. I am very close to finding all the stuff needed to produce the commercial molds. I just need to know the name of the textured sheet that gets cut by the laser cutter then applied to the backed board. I will have all the pieces to this puzzle in a couple weeks. I will be having a set of molds make next week once I get them I will send pieces of them to companies that sell the raw material and get the correct name and suppliers.


----------



## bruceking66

DTFuqua said:


> "What, where and how can I get that material as seen in the video? The thin rubber matt with adhesive backing...."
> I'm not sure what you're talking about. If you mean the sticky carrier or backing paper, you can get it from the rhinestone dealers.



NO NO NO...Watch the video...in the first 5 minutes, they go over the materials.....
Weeding toll, tweezers, trays.....and then a lightly green colored thin material that they say " we like to call Stone Stencil material" at exactly 3 minutes and 20 seconds into the video....That what I'm talkin bout Willis....lol


----------



## Kleverrr1

Post a link to the video I missed it


----------



## bruceking66

HOLY CRAP, that video is a hour long and I only watched the first 30 or so minutes initially...That software is even better than I thought....Well worth it, if you are serious and have the money WHICH I DO NOT! Again, like i said, just a kitchen table guy who recently got laid OFF...

For instance, I now have a order for a shirt simply saying Blessed in a cursive font. To look right, the stones would have to follow the text and the stone size would need to get smaller and bigger to show the cursive style. THERE IS NO WAY TO DO THIS IN COREL, except by hand....
Which isnt, that BAD, cuz like he said...You only have to do it once...
But check out the video at 44:50 into it...

My *TOD* Time Of Death was at exactly 46:14!

Dude just typed the cursive text, just like what I need and rhinestone placement adjusted for space and SIZE, He simply typed a damn word....That was amazing!!!!

Not too mention, the label they include, way to apply with vinyl transfers, etc....

WT Heck, Do i know...I'm a total noob, just trying to get something going...lol

I think they are complete, geniuses and THIEFS!
Got to hand it to them though, they seen the market, realized what folks needed and designed IT. SO now they charge a pretty Hefty Price tag....
I see NO better or efficient software, and feel that even at that price tag..... if you are going to be SERIOUS...which I aspire to...at some point, it may justified.

Using the ORDER example he talks about in the first 3 minutes, which I think is definitely legitimate and do-able. The lady profited....$1,840.....I think that about covers it!!!!

SO...blah, blah, blah....I'm sticking with my SLIGHTLY inferior method, that I HOPE will work, and put this on the shelf for future use.

BUT, I still need that light green material that they used....No hits yet...


HELP!!!


----------



## bruceking66

lizziemaxine said:


> Last week when I was at ISS Ft. Worth I saw a demo of some new software for cutting rhinestone templates.
> DAS has a program called Stone Stencils that works with your vinyl cutter - Rhinestone Setting System
> 
> If you already have a cutter this might be an easier way to get stencils.



Repeating post to video for most recent page...

HOT TOPIC!!


----------



## Kleverrr1

I'm watching the video, I seen this at the Long Beach show I metioned it but everyone said it was to expensive. This costs $4,500 for a complete set up all materials are available at Mesa Dist. www.swfmesadist.com or 800 760-9500 here is the sales reps. name Ami Benson


----------



## bruceking66

bruceking66 said:


> Yea, I started off by buying Corel on Ebay for 80 bucks instead of 400. I bought a mini drill press, not much success.... The right depth material is definitely the key. Afer experimenting ahwile, at least for me...drilling ain't it. To make things precise you reallly have to use a small punch to pre mark the holes, thats pretty time consuming, especially after making the designs in Corel. And tried Brad bits and mnay others...
> I know some one will say, You can do that in Corel with the brush tool. Yes you can but only to a certain extent. It always puts the rhinestone brush on the outside edges of the font. You cant just use artistic media and brush tool to make a single line font, must be by hand. SO, in some ways a simple single line font of stones is more time consuming than a 2 sided 1.
> That software in the video was extremely inpressive, especailly after using Corel and then seeing that done so quickly and easily. 1
> 
> So, I just received my Klic N Kut Element cutter....All I could barley afford....
> From studying the specs it should be able to accomplish cutting 3mm size holes in a thin material fine.
> 
> ALL I NEED TO KNOW NOW IS ONE THING!!!!
> 
> What, where and how can I get that material as seen in the video? The thin rubber matt with adhesive backing....
> 
> I've posted this in the other thread as well. I've already spent too much money already,I'm just a kitchen table start UP and I gots to get BIZZY!
> 
> Thanks To all.....Bruce



Sorry to go backwards here....but many ppl are like me and trying to accomplish this with a drill press.
IT CAN BE DONE, very time consuming....
Again, as we all have heard the key is the right thickness of material. Better to Drill all the way thru than make a rounded drill bit impression and put a backing on. i tried all kinds of bits.... Brad bits are good, but again there are drawbacks....MATERIAL !!!!! i WAS trying plexiglass....not bad.... but...

Its very tedious to make a template, tape to a material. and dirll IT!!!
You really have to use a good fine point punch and hammer to make youre starter hole. Standard Drill bit....tight designs aint gonna work by eyeballing it...
Brad bits have a very sharp point. Great for getting precisely in that starter punch hole. AGAIN>>>>MATERIAL>>>is KEY
Plexiglass that I tried tended to melt when going all the way thru, clogging up the bit...
Further more, leaving rough edges around the holes.

I could go on....I've spent the money and the time.....FOR ME..it ain't worth it!....

My next so called cheap alternative was a light cutter.
I can't afford the pro cutters. i just bought KNK Element...Don't know if that was a msitake, but its all I could afford....I think it can handle it...

WELLLL....turns out I was right! judging from the video posted yesterday.....I'm just a reall LOW tech version of that.....HOPEFULLY!!!

I just need to get that green material used in the video....Bruce....I'll let ya know....

Rhinestone Setting System

In case you missed it.... video in bootom left...
I recommend watching in its entirety.....This is exactly what I had in mind....Just not the freaking 1300 software....

NOOB OUT.....Bruce


----------



## Kleverrr1

I have drilled patterns and I used a nice yellow material from walmart one side is blank the other says Beware of Dog.... worked the best for 3mm and up with a plexi glass backer. Hope this helps


----------



## bruceking66

Kleverrr1 said:


> I'm watching the video, I seen this at the Long Beach show I metioned it but everyone said it was to expensive. This costs $4,500 for a complete set up all materials are available at Mesa Dist. www.swfmesadist.com or 800 760-9500 here is the sales reps. name Ami Benson




Link results in Page Load Error.....

Yea, U R RIght and I agree.... I'm just wanting to go semi low budget and make my designs, then use a small cutter.

Just need the right material...

No question, their system is the real deal...
Just, alot of us can't afford IT!

DIY DO or DIE!


----------



## bruceking66

Kleverrr1 said:


> I have drilled patterns and I used a nice yellow material from walmart one side is blank the other says Beware of Dog.... worked the best for 3mm and up with a plexi glass backer. Hope this helps




OMG....ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was in Walmart today and had a Beware of Dog sign in my hand, that my son picked up...

Well, You are a better man than I>>> I just don't have the patience to mark and drill holes....
Sounds, like you got a good material....
I may end up following youre lead, if things dont go as planned. And, they ususally don't RIGHT>>>LOL

Lets keep it going... we'll get there together ....friend..


----------



## bruceking66

DTFuqua said:


> A quick question, maybe two or three. What depth do you drill/bore the depressions for different size rhinestones? Especially interested in the 3mm/19ss and 4mm/?ss . I know they are different in hight comparable to the difference in diameter. I also remember someone with remarks about just drilling through one part(correct thickness) and putting a backing plate to stop the stones from just falling through thereby accomplishing the same thing as drilling a certain depth depression with something like a forstner bit. I think thats what a flat bottom bit is called? I have a small(cheep) drill press and would like to make more than one of the designs I use with the shake and make type templates but just need a little info to get started.( this question will be repeated in a few other threads if permissible rather than starting a complete new thread)



Hey DTfuqua, if ppl are annoyed at my postings....
ITS YOU"RE FAULT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>lol
You got me going.....
This where the thread changed..
i do not mean to discourage...the drill method CAN WORK...
Its just not for me...far too impatient..
Anyone ever experienced the drill press binding up on the material once it breaks through????

I did, could probably be solved easily by adjusting Drill press speed..I dunno

But, thats it 4 me........

Anyone, want to buy my Craftsman Mini Drill Press...lol

Seriously.............Bruce

garage sale this weekend, it will be on the yard...130 bucks i paid 4 it, not too mention several drill bits i bought...


----------



## bruceking66

Waiting on my new BUD...Klevvvers response...
or anyone for that matter...
Its too late....I'll check again in the AM.


----------



## Kleverrr1

The correct link is www.mesadist.com I guess they took the other link down. I have their card in my hand and that's the info. And I did use the sign here is the proof


----------



## bruceking66

I feel bad........
i just noticed, I was thanked 2 times for posts...
I have'nt contributed ANYTHING real worth while IMO!

Except, maybe, what NOT to do if u r like me.....


----------



## Kleverrr1

Bruce ,
Good luck finding what you need to make it happen if you need help feel free to ask here or pm me. I too run my small business from my kitchen table.


----------



## bruceking66

What software, equipment do you currently have?
We can make it happen faster, if we keep a dialog going...

Thanks Buddy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kleverrr1

I have adobe and corelx4 but don't know how to use them. I make mine by hand them just mass produce them with NO artwork just a scan JPEG of my design. It's the only way I know


----------



## bruceking66

So you reverse the image and do them by hand?
I could help you a bit with Corel. I am getting the hang of it...


----------



## Kleverrr1

Yes, I do one or two them in come my 200 piece production and I don't ever make it by hand again for much less that those high priced machines.


----------



## bruceking66

Kleverrr1 said:


> Yes, I do one or two them in come my 200 piece production and I don't ever make it by hand again for much less that those high priced machines.



i don't follow what you mean by "my 200 piece production" and then NEVER again by hand?


----------



## Kleverrr1

I have my motif created overseas for me in large prodution plants


----------



## bruceking66

ahhhhh....so tell me...hows business,,,, whats averge cost for you to make a shirt, and what do u sell it for...
Approx. how many shirts you sell a month?

OK, I understand if thats too private 4 u...
Like, I said...i am unemployed...just trying to figure if I can make enough to survive doing this...
Seems to be about the best Biz Opp....and beleive me i looked at EVERYTHING!...including psycho MLM's...lol


----------



## cowpuncher007

Bruce - Seems to me a lot of people are trying to help you in here. I've only been around TSF for a few months, and I've found the people here are the most helpful that I've found in any of the forums I participate in. I came here to teach something, and I wound up learning more than I could have imagined.

If you're trying to start something from your "kitchen table", it means the thing you have the most of is time. That's a great commodity to have. The templates that you are trying to make , the way you're trying to do them, take time and patience. Listen to the people who are giving you "clues" about how to accomplish your goal. The right tools, the right materials, etc. Like I said, I haven't made any templates yet, (in my business, especially in the current economic climate, I don't have _any _time), but I will. When I do, I will be guided by all of the advise and suggestions that I've gotten here. 

Two things: Don't ever try to drill plexiglas, and instead of a stationary drill press, invest in a Moto Tool and the drill press attachment for it. That way, you move the press to the work instead of the work to the press.


----------



## DTFuqua

Well this is gonna get good. I'm fortunate in the space part of the deal. I have a spare bedroom and when I sell the wrecker, I'll have a small garage. I have to work at home for personal reasons ( more than just "doesn't play well with others"). If any of ya'll noticed that I'm trying to get info in quite a few area, that is the reason. Not attention deficiate disorder. Sorry, computer with spell check is down.
Anyway, wallyworld has a craft dept that sells small sheets of plastic that might/should work. I tried to use a hand drill without much luck. With a drill press (cheap harbour freight) and some claamps, I believe I can get a decent template. The first one I did, I just used a spray adhesive on two sheets and stuck them together, the one I drilled the pattern into and one without any holes at all. I think it wouldn't have been all that bad if my expectations weren't so high. I was hoping to get them to do like in the videos and just shake them into place with no more than a light brushing off and have a perfect pattern. Next one wil be a mix of shaker and hand set. Maybe not as fast as the videos but faster than an exacto and sticky sheet method. (I wish I hadn't desttroyed the first one trying to make it better) Actually, the first one was two layers plactic drilled through(trying to get depth correct) and the third sheet was glued whole to the drilled ones for the backer. I glued the first two together before drilling. Well, thats what I have done aand experianced so far so you might know a little more thaan five minutes ago. I learn something almost every time I read posts here. Good luck , and Bruce, I'll take credit/blame for getting this thread a little off center onto DIYing if you don't want to.


----------



## bruceking66

I was just joking with ya... I'm glad we have this forum, and all the help here. I was just trying to post some personal experience and IMO,albeit small..
I have a small plastic material, kinda like a thin flexible cutting board. Funny thing is, its almost exactly like the plastic carrier sheet on my lil cutter. 
But now that I know there is something better, that's what 
I'm looking for.


----------



## gerry

Wow, this is an interesting thread. As far as that plastic material..Sintra keeps popping into my head. It is a plastic sheet of various thicknesses and has a(sort of) rough textured surface, You can get it in 1mm 5mm? AND 10MM..sorry cant remember thicknesses. We use it in the sign shop occasionally. THe rough surface might be handy so the clear transfer tape doesnt stick as well as it would if it were smooth.
good luck


----------



## sjidohair

Hey guys, I am ok with taking this lesson to the next step, which would be the templates,, Can you guys post some pics, as you get going on these?
YOu guys have some great ideas.


----------



## bruceking66

Well, I got my Call from DAS the people form the Video.
The ones that, gave no price....I already KNEW...5,500 for their system! You know what...I think IT's worth iT!

Only 1 prob, I don,t have 5,500 dollars laying around after being layed OFF!

My Submission post was: Is this affordable?
So she says......... Whats affordable to you?
10 dollars or 50 K?
lol...Silly salespeople..

I told her that i assumed about 5 grand, she said 5,500....
If you already have a commercial cutter, maybe 2,500.

I just bought a Klic-N-Kut machine... about 550 dollars..
All I could afford...I was kinda belittled by her...
*theirs* cuts 24" wide.....I said, how many Rhinestone Designs are 2 feet wide on a shirt? 

Of course, their software was incompatible..OR IS IT...
Its based on Corel. My KNK is based on Corel and even has a plug in for it. So, I asked could my designs be imported?
*She wasn;t sure. I asked about the material that i am looking for with adhesive backing...*
She, asked was my lil KNK cutter capabled of cutting it?
I thought so, thats what I researched (similar thickness) b4 i bought it.
SHe was good, she found the answer online faster than i could look it up in the manual...I JUST GOT IT YA KNOW!
My lil KNK cutter should be able to do it as I expected.
So, I said do you sell those materials....
Yes, of course...
Well, let me order some then to test it.

RESPONSE, I can only sell you the WHOLE PACKAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!Or if you a have commercial cutter like theirs maybe 2,500.

LMAO, somebody out there had got to know BETTER than THAT!!
I said , thats alot of money to spend to HOPE something might work!

She is going to send me a qoute based on me having a workable Cutter.

Its, crazy, I have been researching this for along time.
After doing the Drill technique, I decide the cutter was the way to go. I bought the KNK cutter, Heat Press, still waiting on...........ALL my own ideas...I was ON THE RIGHT TRACK!
Then all of a sudden AFTER I BY ALL THIS CRAP.
Someone posts the DAS solution,,,which IS AWESOME!

SO, I guess, I will have to come with my own cutting material, which is very similar to the cutting base, just a thin plastic sheet such as a flexible kitchen cutting board.

I already tested in on a drill press, and I know it will work.
Bottom line, I ust got to make DO with my OWN idea. Then earn enough to invest in their system. I am in a really small town. I can't afford to make a minimum 50 motifs by a third party, and hope they sell!
I have to make onesy, twoseys and get the word out!

I have to make enough with my primitive method to BUY their HOSTAGE system....I don't see another alternative.

It is totally turn KEY. I just wish their was something intermediate, for the low start up like myself.
Meanwhile, I just keep making them by hand until, you can afford their alternative.

If you disagree, then you have a better market than I, or you haven't watched the WHOLE video and seen the potential. After working in Corel and seeing their software, its a NO BRAINER FOR ME ANYWAYS!!!

Of course, I had PORT probs with KNK cutter, as soon as they are resolved, I'll let ya know how its working.

I (MIGHT) have been willing or able to go for this whole DEal had I not already purchased Everything individually.!!! In my initial attempts at a template and doing them by hand( which was almost the same thing) I got about 7 or 8 orders quickly and made about 100 bucks.

I guess i have another 2400 to go...lol

Again, as I have said about 6 times now. i just need a material similar to what they use and I am ON IT!
I'll quickly make enough to justify buying their deal.

Again, and especially if you are a Corel user, watch the video in its entirety....I WAS BLOWN AWAY!

Well, thats this NOOBS 2 cents.....Bruce


----------



## bruceking66

Kinda FUNNY, we got all levels of users on this site.
But, there is still a MAJOR GAP!
You got the already in BIZ pro's and the lil kitchen table DIY'ers like me and others.

If my method works, it will cost about 7 or 800 dollars to get going....maybe closer to a thousand...
But, once again, as stated, once you make a motif template thats it....
I'd be willing, If i had the 5500 grand to make and send the actual motif of ppls designs to them for a extremely small price, say 10 bucks! Instead of charging folks for each motif. *Don't know why I ain't seen that business model yet. I suspect I will shortly after the pros get on board with this.
Think about iT, how powerful would that be 2 u? 
Send in a design for 10 dollars, and YOU get sent back the actual TEMPLATE to MAKE YOUR"E OWN MOTIFS!!!!
*
Damn, wish I could patent that....
I'd send in about 10 designs right NOW! to myself...lol

I need to go ahead and cut this, I just keep going and going....

Now, my mine is racing with pre ORDERS FOR all my fellow rhinstoners...
Send me enough orders for templates, so that I can afford to get the DAS system. And you get 10 dollar templates for life...lol
Man, that would work!!, EVEN Draw it up in a legitimate Contract! How's that sound? Am I crazy?

Just, my crazy brain, that I cant seem to shutdown...ADD..lol

Of course, it would have to be written up that it would have to be in a reasonable amount of time.....

OK....... i need sleep now.....so I go back to reality.
*Watch, either i am crazy, or THIS WILL HAPPEN with A Larger estblishment....The monopoly on template/motif* designer is OVER!


----------



## blingqueen

There are a few companies that will make the templates for you out there... they are a little pricey but once you have the template it's your to use forever so worth the money! In large part I think alot of the reason they are so expensive is they virtually have no competition so they can charge what they want, where I got one made up for me was a $60 "design/set-up" fee (which I emailed him my design already in the dot pattern) and then the actuall template was $8.95


----------



## DTFuqua

OK, here ya go. I'll start a new thread for the DIY thing and put the first failure on it


----------



## sjidohair

hey guys i started a new thread, for the template design, stuff, for others that would like to read and take part,,


----------



## sjidohair

*How to make a Rhinestone Template for Rhinestone placement and Rhinestone Transfers* 

here is the link,, share away,,,,, have fun,,,, and dreammm


----------



## bruceking66

*NOOB Staus REPORT!*

Ok, so I did the drill technique...NOT 4 ME.
I had the idea for the cutter, SO I was on the right track.
I researched and bought the KNK Element Cutter...550 dollars...All I could afford. I had also bought Corel 4 for 80 dollars on Ebay But it NOW!
Thats 630 Buckage...

I have lots more failed expenses...
just trying to give you a bottom dollar alternative to this DAS 5500 dollar stuff!

Initial test ARE GREAT! 
My biggest problem, which I hope U will not HAVE..
Is, I have Vista 64, the KNK wont run on it. I have to email my design to another computer in the home.
BTW....WMF...Windows Meta File seems to work best.
It won't always import at the right size...
In fact, IT NEVER does!!
Just drag the corner, and then click on a dot u made to see if its close to the correct size. Always make your dot/rhinestone sizes a .5 mm bigger than needed. 
Once you do that. save the file, so it is in the KNK format.

No need to buy the Thick material cutting blade, the stock one is BETTER! Again, my failed expense...

If you are fortunate, to *NOT* have VISTA 64, there is a plug in to print directly from COREL!!!!!!!!!!!!.....

here is a link...Sandy McCauley: CorelDraw

That will get u where u need to go.

And, what next>>>Material.....

This, is what I have bee posting and reposting about!

So the answer is...I'll make a new post!


----------



## bruceking66

I had another post....but Windows Downloaded some updates, so All was lost.* I got the BIG DOH moment 4 u!*
But It will have to wait until tomorrow, and I would like to test it first anyways..............


----------



## bruceking66

I'm just trying, like alot of you to come up with a way of making decent templates, for a small amount of money.
That DAS system, is with NO DOUBT THE BOMB!
But, I don't have BOMB money!

I'll let you know, late tomorrow about my tests...


----------



## bruceking66

Well, not going so good...
But, I;m not giving it up, still learning the ins and outs of this lil KNK cutter.


----------



## uber-mom

Keep it up Bruce!!! I am living vicariously through you right now. As I posted elsewhere, Lost $20,000 in income recently, new job is 45 miles in each direction and $7.50 in tollway fees a day. (And I am hating the office politics already!!!) I gotta make up the difference to clear the family budget deficit of $600/month and get back to rolling my debt snowball. 
HOPE & BLESSINGS,
Sandy


----------



## bruceking66

Ahh,,, A Dave Ramsey student...good deal..


----------



## bruceking66

OK, so my lil KNK (Klik N KUT) cutter aint so great.
But< I have been cutting pieces of plastic pocket folders that I bought at the dollar store. I am amazed at how thin it is and it works OK....
I can't afford to buy 10,000 stones of every size color.
So the shake method Ain't gonna work anyway.
But, i dump them out and spread then around, and slide the rest in place.....Not too bad for a amateur...

I was really determined to come up with the money for the DAS system. Now, I'm thinking I'll earn my way there...INSTEAD OF GOING INTO DEBT...Dave Ramsey wouldn't APPROVE...lol
I'll get by with this for now...time consuming...But not as much as 100% hand placement. 
ORDERS...........that's what I see is the real deal..
Not templates, I was scared that if I got a medium to large size order, that I couldn't handle it. And therefore earn a bad rep b4 even getting started.
But, hey, U can always just have you're motifs made in that situation....If and when, and until then...I'll just do my primitive onesy, twosey method.....

I'll try and post some pics later on...


----------



## sjidohair

Thanks for posting that, and if i can help you onsie and twosie let me know,,,


----------



## bob emb

Hi Guys,

I do not think you can buy the material for the template and make it it then sell it for $10.00, you will be loosing money. We thought about the Roland eg-350 to make templates for ourself and then also sell to users. The problem with this is the multi color designs. We decided to buy a CAMMS robotic setting machine. Life is great 6 color multi size stones just a click away. We consistantl set stones at 70-75 stones per minute. But all this hoopla comes with a price $$$$$.

If any one has any questions just give a yell

Bob


----------



## sjidohair

Wow bob, that 70-75 stones is more than I can do on 2 cups of coffee,,, lol
i would love to see one of these babies live,, in the works,,
and multi color and size stones, yahoooo


----------



## DTFuqua

Yea but I think I would get a versacam before I would get one of those georgous ,exciting rhinstone machines. But I would love to have one. It took me 4 1/2 hours to make a butterfly with like 800 stones or so in it and that machine could do it in meer minutes.


----------



## gerry

WOW, .... love what you guys are doing and wish I could help (?) Here is what I would like to do, the att. is airbrushed,I dont do it to often so am kinda rusty and cant afford a dtg. I would like to put some stones in these things.
That is a gold tooth heat set in w/ a press(thermoflex)
yeah..luv what you all are doing and am waiting for funds to buy stones..hehe..shop is expensive
camera is a 4.1 mp...top of the line in ..like ... 90's?


----------



## Amystery

I love it! Where is lesson #1?

Thanks
ROse


----------



## gerry

Not wanting to hijack,but if our talking to me- first you need to set up an airb..then practice, practice and keep doing doing till you dont wanna doit no more.I dont have a vid camera or I might start my own thread.
Nova Scotia?...hey do you know Tammy?


----------



## Amystery

I know lots of Tammys but I don't know any tammys from here... at least I don't think so. BTW i was wondering where lesson #1 was for the rhinestone pattern. 

This probably is a stupid question to ask but do you need Mylar Paper to do this with?


----------



## gerry

Lesson for making a Rhinestone Transfer #1 - T-Shirt Forums
not sure if Idid that right


----------



## Kleverrr1

Hi,

Here is the link for lesson #1

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t56048.html


----------



## Amystery

Thanks! When i purchased my equipment (used) I received thousands of rhinestones with it and have been dying to try them!

THanks again


----------



## bob emb

Hey Sandy Jo,

Your a hoot !, it is nice to see people get excited about things so expressively.

I dont know if I posted the DTG/ rhinestone shirt but I will post it again, so the guy that did the airbrush upload can see it.

Best Regards,

Bob


----------



## gerry

Haha ..love it. Are you selling them or was it for fun?


----------



## uber-mom

I don't know if this is the right place but this is my first attempt at rhinestoning...I did it free hand off a mirror image print of the image.
let me know your thoughts! Tips and tricks welcomed

Thanks Sandy

PS: Sorry for the resolution I had to use my cell phone.


----------



## sjidohair

oh mom ,you did a great job,,, 
it is awesome,, i am very proud of you for going outside the box and basically making your own, pattern,
very nice job....
please post more as you make em.


----------



## uber-mom

Sandyjo you are my inspiration, I see you do a little of everything! Right now I am rhinestoning and working on "chocolate transfers" (eating season coming up along with my DD8 and My b-days). I did those fancy thick pretzel sticks with sprinkles for a church function last week, They were a huge hit!

Thanks for all your posts and support!
"The other" Sandy


----------



## sjidohair

oh Mom , you are to kind,, You all are my inspiration,, I feel i need to do all these different techiniques to keep the work in house,, I just hate giving money away lol,, and the rhinestones are just another part of all that,, not only can we sell the shirts with the rhinestones, but mom , we can sell the transfers for those that want to do some of it themselves,,, 
I tried pretzel sticks last year but how do you keep them from getting soggy, pm, so we stay on topic here,, and dont bore anyone with our chocolate tidbits,,
I am making Rhinestone christmas doggie hoodies right now,,,,


----------



## bruceking66

*Been Busy*

More coming...


----------



## bruceking66

*Been Busy*

5 more....just using my lil KNK $550 cutter, barely can handle it.


----------



## bruceking66

*Been Busy*

Using plastic FOR SALE signs as a backer and very cheap plastic/vinyl pocket folders....Cost me about 2 bucks to make 4 to 5 templates...


----------



## bruceking66

*Been Busy*

Last set, I have some more..but u get the idea...
Don't know why they are uploading so BIG....lol
They look much better on a shirt of course...


----------



## sjidohair

Bruce, 
Great job.. would you share with us what exactly you did? Or how you did it,/ are you using the shake and bake method?
I love the rock on,, do you want to share that eps, file with us?


----------



## bruceking66

sjidohair said:


> Bruce,
> Great job.. would you share with us what exactly you did? Or how you did it,/ are you using the shake and bake method?
> I love the rock on,, do you want to share that eps, file with us?



EPS FILE?? Don't know what you mean...
I make my design in Corel. I have a $550 KNK Element cutter. I have lost all my designs twice in the beginning due to VISTA 64 crashes...My lil cutter is not compatible with Vista 64. SO I email them to myself on another PC in the home, have to be saved in WMF Windows Metafile format.
Once I import them the design has to be resized...it never imports the size I made it.

I been buying FOR SALE signs...2 for a $1 and cheap plastic pocket folders..also a dollar at the dollar store..of course...lol I cut up the folders and get about 4 to sometimes 6 designs out of it, depending on the size.
My machine can barely even cut this...

Also, I make my desgins with 2,3,4 and 5 mm or 6ss,10ss,16ss and 20ss...samething. When I resize the design in the cutter software, I make it like .10 bigger...
so 2.10 mm. And when I say resize I mean just dragging the corner and making bigger or smaller and then click on 1 stone to see if the measurement is right.

The headache for me is that my cutter doesn't cut all the way through. So, I have to spend alot of time poking out little circles and weeding.....REALLY WISH I WOULD HAVE HAD MORE MONEY TO INVEST IN A REAL CUTTER!!!

I use an adhesive spray on the back of my design and put on one of the for sale signs and weight it down for awhile.
Doing holes with this machine and this material can be tricky, especially that close together. Sometimes they tear and holes are connected...doesnt really matter still USEABLE!

A big tip for me was the Rhinestones themselves...
I First ordered KOREAN stones from ThreadArt....TOTAL CRAP! Inconsistent sizes, heights, colors...yuckbo!
I'm ordering from RhinestoneGuy. His OWN Brand of 2X stlye are great, consistent and waaay cheaper anyway!!!

*Ok, NO, I don't really use the shake and Bake method.
1st reason...You need a gazillion stones 
2* If you notice nearly all of my designs have alot of detail. Various or ALL sizes, multiple colors.
I do dump them out and spread them around with a little cosmetic sponge I stole from my wife. That gets it about 60% or so done....Again, it really depends on the design.
I'm getting better and more efficient at it. I did the Elvis one today and it took me about 30 or 40 minutes from design to a motif ready to transfer.

The best thing in the world is a little toothpick with wax on the tip for picking them up and placing on the template, also from RhinstoneGUY...
*Applicator Sticks: Nothing more than toothpicks with Dental Wax on one end. To use, bring wax to about 98-100 degrees (I hold the sticks under my neck until warm) and roll into desired point...the smaller the stone, the sharper the point. Place glue on stone destination point, lightly touch the right side of the stone with the point of the applicator stick, and gently push into glue. Roll stick between fingers as you pull back and the stone stays where you put it, move on to next stone. NO more cleaning tweezers, etc. Allows very fast rhinestone application. Sold in packs of 2 or more *​ * .................................. $ 1.10 each (2.20 per pair)*



*Well worth it.....That's about it I guess...*


*Just recommend a real cutter is all....
*​

So, if you dont count my FAILED drilling holes attempt...makes a big mess to by the way....

I bought Corel on ebay for 80 bucks, and about 600 for this cutter with a few accessories I didn't really need. I'm off and running for about 800 bucks...not including price of stones and shirts of course....Stones add up quick with the amount of them I am using....for example ....
Look at the cheerleader 1 I did last night...
*What do you think I should charge for that?*...lots of stones...I'm proud of my noobie designs, compared to what I have seen locals doing and some on Ebay...
I'm striving for high detail, and color to stand out from the crowd. I bought a small supply of all 20 colors...
For me, Crystal, Crystal AB(iridescent), ROSE, Siam Red, Yellow, and orange, is what I seem to use the most of...

NOW< I NEED SOME ORDERS....getting a few...mostly doing custom onesy and twoseys....But l am hoping word will spread...Like the Cute nurse I am selling tomorrow...hopefully all the other nurses wil see it and want one.... My Mary Kay is rocking, when to this really tiny craftshow locally, our first debut...NO TRAFFIC!
But, immedidately sold my two Mary Kay Shirts!!!

And my wife is in charge of putting them on Ebay we just started that tonite.....only have a couple up so far...

eBay Store - Charmed One Designs:


BruceALMIGHTYY.....OUT.......


----------



## bruceking66

Oh, the ROCK ON SHIRT! I saw it at T-shirt store. It was in silver vinyl. She had 500 and only had 1 left on a mannequin. So, it was a definitely a seller, in the past anyway..
I went home and tired to find a hand sign like that with no luck. Went back the next day and bought and scanned it. Used my own font style and added the touch of going to yellow to orange to red unevenly on purpose for kind of flame effect. I was so mad...if you look close on the O, one fo the stones moved on the transfer sheet...arrrrgh..
I tend to be a perfectionist...lol


----------



## bruceking66

My fav is the ARMY WIFE, I screwed it up to...theres an extra stone that should'nt be there in bottom left corner....
My eyes were just gone that night...but, I didn't notice it for about a week...
I got a Air Force one I am working on thats going to totally rock....At this point, I have spent alot of money on shirts and stones...I think, I'm going to chill a little bit, until we can sell what we have made already...*I am broke!!!!!*


----------



## Kleverrr1

Hey Bruce,
WOW.... I really like what you did with your cutter these transfers look great!!! I have a small request, I would like to see a picture of the folder that you are using and the brand if possible. I have seen lots of diffrent methods to make templates and this looks the best , even better that those hi end machines. I would like to see lesson on how to do this on the corel or can I PM you for help with this?

Great Job !!!


----------



## bruceking66

Sure, email is [email protected].....I dunno know if you are a gamer....but easiest to chat with me on Xfire ...handle brucealmightyy
I'm totally self taught on Corel. but already put lots of hours into it and figured of few really cool things out...
I'm getting really fast on the design end now....unless....the creative perfectionism just gets too much to me.
I guess I can download yahoo messenger...i'm not a chatter.....lol
brb...


----------



## bruceking66

OK, downloaded Yahoo Messenger....bruceking66
No secret to the material....its just the thinnest cheapest crap I can find...My machine can't handle even it really...
LOL...I'll probably burn it up...


----------



## bruceking66

Oh, believe me I gots issues...lol
Since my cutter is kinda weak, I have to do alot of weeding.
You know those little foam sheets?...Perfect for this..
Just lat it down....kinda funny....I got my own little tool set...LOW BUDGET PRO....U ready to laugh?
For 5mm holes i use the reverse end of a chopstick, 3mm the tip of the chopstick. and for 4 I use a Orange stick..a fingernail thing I guess....and for 2mm a metal punch.
Downside is alot of the time, if it doesn't cut well...
or to close together, when I am trying to pop them out, it stretches....therefore making the template not flat....or worse tearing...but still useable....in most cases!
After careful, weeding,,,and I screw up a BUNCH...
I still got rough templates about 40% of the time, but getting better....
Unless its all same size stones or basic design.
Thats, why i use an adhesive spray and kinda press them down on the 4 sale sign a bit....still don't always work...
But, I get it done. Learning my own basic low budget methods for everything.....Peeling up the stones with the tacky paper is tricky sometimes.....Again, depends on the design...
DID u see that Merry Christmas one? WELLL.... I pretty much freaking HATE Christmas after doing that 1...
I was cussing soo much, trying to pull a motif.....lol

Thats all due, to my inferior tools....
Or sometimes its just something totally stupid....
Like, I spray an adhesive, then all off sudden the spray can sputters big globs on it.....That means that some stones are going come off right.....stupid stuff like that...


----------



## bruceking66

The 1 design I wanted to post, but its in the wash is MY SHIRT!....
Kinda Ironic, I'm working really hard on all these cool shirts for WOMEN>>>>>

Well, I made me a Rhinestone shirt! BUT, I had to MAN-I-FY IT! 

It says I drink BEER & make T-Shirts...............lol

Funny thing is I sold 1, It has a beer mug on it...and i changed it to BEER is my friend for the DUDE!!!!lol
Never thought that would happen....SOLD TO A DUDE!


----------



## Kleverrr1

Bruce,
Guy will buy rhinestone t-shirts if the design is good. On tees for guys use black, smoked topaz, Red & Jet Hematite stones these look manly.


----------



## bruceking66

OK, if you haven't noticed by now.............
I tend to disappear, then ramble on for several of my own post in a row...
I appreciate everyone on this forum and thank you all.
I know I may have gotten on some nerves in earlier postings.
Sorry, If I seemed obnoxious....
*I just refused to believe I had to pay 5,000 PLUS DOLLARS to put some freaking dots on a SHIRT with consistency and accuracy!*
I told U I was going to find a way, its not great, but its all i got right now....just trying to do my best....

As far Rhinestones go...
DRILL BABY DRILL was not the answer for me either.....
My attempt at a lame joke...lol

I Know there are some better ways to do some things in Corel, I'm finding my own way...Would love to hear from some Corel PRO's on some stuff!?

FOR EXAMPLE.............FILLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Did u see my OU and Duncan Demons design.......i want to fill those..........evenly spaced professionally looking.....CMON Corel users....
Take a close look at the HEART I made for that I LOVE CRAFTS shirt. THAT WAS HARD!!!!!!!!!!!
I looked on ebay, and images for a better heart with professional looking placement.....I NEVER FOUND IT!
That heart, took me 8 hours to do....granted alot of it was teaching myself NEW Corel methods.....

OK.....I'm probably out for awhile until my next ramble session...I get bored easily....i need to go do some Online GAMEING KILLING, to release frustration...............lol..G Nite


----------



## bruceking66

WOW, I love you're Party Girl and Baby Girl!


----------



## DTFuqua

bruceking66 said:


> OK, if you haven't noticed by now.............
> I tend to disappear, then ramble on for several of my own post in a row...
> I appreciate everyone on this forum and thank you all.
> I know I may have gotten on some nerves in earlier postings.
> Sorry, If I seemed obnoxious....
> *I just refused to believe I had to pay 5,000 PLUS DOLLARS to put some freaking dots on a SHIRT with consistency and accuracy!*
> I told U I was going to find a way, its not great, but its all i got right now....just trying to do my best....
> 
> As far Rhinestones go...
> DRILL BABY DRILL was not the answer for me either.....
> My attempt at a lame joke...lol
> 
> I Know there are some better ways to do some things in Corel, I'm finding my own way...Would love to hear from some Corel PRO's on some stuff!?
> 
> FOR EXAMPLE.............FILLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Did u see my OU and Duncan Demons design.......i want to fill those..........evenly spaced professionally looking.....CMON Corel users....
> Take a close look at the HEART I made for that I LOVE CRAFTS shirt. THAT WAS HARD!!!!!!!!!!!
> I looked on ebay, and images for a better heart with professional looking placement.....I NEVER FOUND IT!
> That heart, took me 8 hours to do....granted alot of it was teaching myself NEW Corel methods.....
> 
> OK.....I'm probably out for awhile until my next ramble session...I get bored easily....i need to go do some Online GAMEING KILLING, to release frustration...............lol..G Nite


 I haven't tried this yet but when tracing by hand, I just draw parallel lines inside the line where the colors edge is to make fill with. I think, when I get a drawing tablet, this will work with corel by using something like "snap to" to get the lines the proper distance apart and then just spray with the dots. Sorry I can't be more specific but I've been unable to do anything for awhile due to wifes accident. I have absolutely no time to do anything but try to keep up with her requests (demands) lately. I will get back in gear as soon as the cast comes off, but untill then, I'm reading everything you guys/gals are posting. Please keep us updated. Thank you.
Terry


----------



## bruceking66

DTFuqua said:


> I haven't tried this yet but when tracing by hand, I just draw parallel lines inside the line where the colors edge is to make fill with. I think, when I get a drawing tablet, this will work with corel by using something like "snap to" to get the lines the proper distance apart and then just spray with the dots. Sorry I can't be more specific but I've been unable to do anything for awhile due to wifes accident. I have absolutely no time to do anything but try to keep up with her requests (demands) lately. I will get back in gear as soon as the cast comes off, but untill then, I'm reading everything you guys/gals are posting. Please keep us updated. Thank you.
> Terry



Whoa,,,sorry to hear about you're wife....I think I understand what you are saying, and I do something similar....


----------



## charles95405

Terry...sorry to hear of the accident...hope you can keep up for a while...
As you may remember, I have the Roland engraver for rhinestones and just recently added the DAS system for cutting designs in vinyl. The vinyl system is so much faster. Yesterday I cut 9 designs on the vinyl cutter in about 20 minutes. With the roland it takes about 40 minutes for just one of the designs. It is true the Roland template may last longer, but gee whiz....the time savings is awesome..


----------



## sjidohair

Terry,
I am sorry to hear about your wife,, take good care of her.
You can catch up with the posts once she is back on her feet,
Charles i totally agree, about the cutting of the templates with the vinyl cutter, I got some templates, yesterday that have been cut on the new vinyl cutter i have ordered, i wanted to see what it could do,, the templates are not foamy, they are made of hard plastic.I will let you know how it goes this weekend, as i am deer hunting now, and wont have time to play till sat,,


----------



## maneverfix

actually SS stands for STRASS SIZEN


----------



## bruceking66

*Das system*

Howdy folks, been awhile as usual...
i've been sick and had to have Minor surgery and these painkillers got me sleeping ALL the time... 

I've got a question for the folks who got the DAS system...
My sister in law is ready to buy it. The plan is, she is going to have it all sent to me temporarily to play with it and train her how to use it, as she does'nt have the PC skills at present to do it. I have been able to make nice designs using my Corel software and small cutter. Good enough IMO...
I just don't know if she should shell out $7,500 bucks for this when I can help her make templates...
I just don't feel right about her paying all that money...When we can already make shirts... Just need some honest opinions....Thanks.... Bruce


----------



## novarhinestone

*Re: Das system*



bruceking66 said:


> Howdy folks, been awhile as usual...
> i've been sick and had to have Minor surgery and these painkillers got me sleeping ALL the time...
> 
> I've got a question for the folks who got the DAS system...
> My sister in law is ready to buy it. The plan is, she is going to have it all sent to me temporarily to play with it and train her how to use it, as she does'nt have the PC skills at present to do it. I have been able to make nice designs using my Corel software and small cutter. Good enough IMO...
> I just don't know if she should shell out $7,500 bucks for this when I can help her make templates...
> I just don't feel right about her paying all that money...When we can already make shirts... Just need some honest opinions....Thanks.... Bruce


 
Hello

I honestly believe that the initial investment may not be 100% necesary if you have a vendor that can produce a rhinestone artwork with the following conditions:

1) Overall cost of production = cheaper than you producing them or even you just purchasing the rhinestones alone. (Rhinestone motif producers usually have better prices accesibility)

2) Vendor can produce artwork from JPG or any type of images, just letting them know how big you want them. ( You don't really have to focus on drawing on Corel, FOCUS on selling and designing better stuff for your customer)

3) Vendor has no minimum quantity requirements and is fast in delivery.


I am pretty sure you will find 2 or more vendors that can provide that kind of a service at the ISS long Beach show.

This is the industry standard in Los Angeles.
(According to some production managers in Los Angeles)

Delivery speed on confirmed/approved rhinestone artworks received via email or in person (a color print or copy or a garment)

With the following material - Check MAchine CUT / Korean or China rhinestones or STUDS on the artwork. (this materials are always in stock, on some places)

100 to 1000 pcs = 2 Days to ship
1000 - 5000 pcs = 3 - 4 days to ship
5000 - up pcs = no more than 7 days to ship

Services provided are full service and or Rhinestone motif alone (Mylar paper with Rhinestone only)

This means the following

They match the graphic to your screen with its shrinks. You just have to provide the shrunk size or screen.
Heat pressing service on your garment

Well, maybe This could have helped a little bit.

Have a nice shopping season on the ISS!!


----------



## sjidohair

Mark,
Are you chris friend?
Sandy JO


----------



## novarhinestone

Chris is a customer ( a very friendly one )

He is probably one of my first customers when I started Nova Rhinestone Depot.
I am currently getting nurtured by him on all this forums and online stuff!!

He mentioned you ID while we were talking about the forum, 

Are you going to the ISS Long Beach? Chris will be hanging out I guess.
It is so funny how my other customers love to talk to him

Good night


----------



## sjidohair

I will send you a pm,,
sandy JO


----------



## sjidohair

Marisa,, I hope you see this lesson as well, and feel free to copy off any patterns on the 3 lessons I have posted,,
I have come to relize ,, and happily so, I am not the only one that has the love of Rhinestones,
Keep sharing, and we will all learn together.
and dont be afraid to put rhinesones on top of transfers stock and jpss, and vinyl,,, Hot fix stones adheare well.
Sandy jo


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

You have great instructions they are so clear I have all my supply, been had them since October just hadn't taken the time to do anything with them. One thing I would really like to do is a picture of a cross and a picture of a bible. Some of the older people at my church would like something like that.


----------



## sjidohair

Thanks Ruby,, 
You can do anything you can dream, after a while you will start seeing you patterns in Rhinestones and know what will work and what will not work. 
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## sjidohair

When handsetting stones, I have found that if you have a filled design, 
If I start with the outlines, the inside lines flow really well together,, 
Treat it kinda like coloring, Work all your outlines first .

If you get off track and need to start over with a Rhinestone Transfer,, handset or otherwise,, 

and you have a mess and want to save your stones,, carefully grab a plastic squeege,, for like making banners, 
and go at a angle and scrape, the stones carefully off the sheet,, 
if you go to fast,, you will have the stone flying everywhere,, 
Dont toss the stones,, get them off and reuse them.. 

Alot of you have been emailing me, with lots of Questions on Handsetting, patterns, 

I will try to answer them all , ,It would be great if the questions were asked here,, so we could help others too,,,, as we learn,,

so ask away,,, I will answer what I know,, and others I am sure will too.


----------

